# The Selgaunt Campaign



## haiiro (Oct 4, 2004)

Welcome to the IC thread for the Selgaunt campaign PbP game! 

The campaign website is 3d6.org, and the OOC thread is over in the Talking the Talk forum.

Who's Who (PC name - Screen name):

- Artemis Blade - Artemis Blade
- Cupric EmeraldEyes - thedangerranger
- Marduke "The Walker" - glincaelin
- Talishmere - Xen
- Tuggle Scheppen - dharmabum

- DM - haiiro


----------



## Xen (Oct 5, 2004)

"Umm, which direction did that gnome say it was to Selgaunt?" Said Tal to Marduke.  "Ah, right - that way.  Now where was I...  oh yes, I believe I was just about to tell you of Torm's mighty fist."    

(OOC: How Embarassing - I'm a virgin poster and accidnetly put a post here I couldn't delete.  So now you get a snippet of Tal and Marduke's conversation on the way to Selgaunt!)


----------



## haiiro (Oct 6, 2004)

*The Selgaunt campaign continues!*

In the ruined tower...

The air in this section of the tower is close, and every movement sends up rills of dust -- dust that must have accumulated over centuries, remaining undisturbed for just as long. Peering down hallways and around doors left slightly ajar, the Follies have found that unlike other places in the tower, in this collection of chambers they are truly alone.

Cupric is carrying the strange metal arm that the party recovered in the cylinder room. It's made of smoothly interlocking metal plates, graven with Netherese runes -- and it has two peculiar properties.

The first is the ability to open portals, which it has done several times so far: once when the winged stone beasts attacked the Follies; again when Drake, Jaehn's familiar, used it to stop the flow of water into the cylinder room; and most recently, when it opened the portal to their present location.

Second, when held with a certain measure of detached concentration, the arm moves gently until it points in a particular direction. Entering the empty quarters, it went from pointing at a steep angle to pointing at a much shallower one -- does this mean the Follies are closer or further from the North to which this odd "compass" points?

Finding little but dust and bare walls around them, the Follies moved fairly quickly through this complex of rooms -- and at one end of a long corridor they found a door-panel similar to those in the cylinder room. The faint tug of the metal arm pointed in this direction, so they tried to use it to open the door -- to no effect.

Recalling that _mage hand_ worked on some of the door-panels, Jaehn moved up to this one and prepared to cast the spell.

At that moment, everyone hears a sharp, keening wail -- high and at the edge of hearing. As loud as it is, it does not echo off the bare walls around you.

Simultaneously, the glowing figure of the shimmering man appears half-in and half-out of the corridor wall, not far from the door. His "mouth" is wide open, and his left arm is covered in spots of darkness. It doesn't take much to see that he's in agony.

In the same heartbeat of time, a ragged pulse of light bursts from his body, emerging like a swiftly expanding bubble. It flickers through the whole area -- and all of you -- as quickly as a lightning strike.

His body hovering in midair, the shimmering man writhes -- and you can see what looks like another pulse-bubble forming around him.

OOC: For the Follies in the tower, I need everyone to make a Listen check.

Also, take a look at this map of the area and tell me where you want to go (using the coordinates on the axes) -- and what you'd like to do. As of the end of our last session, everyone was generally in the central corridor. We're not in combat time.

- - - - -

On the road from Dorsala...

Having passed the last mile in conversation -- sometimes quiet, sometimes animated -- Tal and Marduke have just rounded a bend on Owlbear Path (named for the marked absence of owlbears in that area since last year's massacre). Turning the corner, they are greeted by a gust of summer wind -- and on that wind, strains of music.

It doesn't take more than a few chords for Marduke to recognize the tune: a dark little ditty called "Driven's Lament."

Standing at the edge of a large copse of trees some fifty paces off is a short, pale-skinned man with very long hair -- bound into a single ponytail, it brushes the ground. He is looking down the path away from Marduke and Tal, and does not appear to have noticed you.

The music sounds like it's coming from somewhere behind him, in the trees. Apart from the three of you, there is no one else on this part of the path.

OOC: The blacked-out text is used for info that's only intended for certain PCs. If you're among them, just highlight the black area and you'll be able to read it. I thought it'd be fun to give them a try. 

Marduke only: 



Spoiler



You don't recognize the man, but you do recognize his garb: he wears the red vest of one of Driven's outliers -- scouts, spotters and bawds who lure people into the carnival. Most of them are scoundrels of one sort or another.



Tal only: 



Spoiler



You've actually heard Vicktor mention this man: Arweil Webfeet, an assassin who works for Driven's Players (the gypsy group Vicktor once traveled with). Apparently, Arweil really does have webbed feet, and is best known for finding ways to kill people from underwater.



Tal and Marduke, what do you want to do?


----------



## Xen (Oct 6, 2004)

Tal leans in close to Marduke, nods his head in the direction of the pale-skinned man once, and whispers, "He's a trained killer - be ready with your weapon... perhaps Torm stands in judgment today."

Tal moves forward puposfully, hands free, keeping an eye on the thicket from which the music is eminating.  "Ho there.  By Torm's Mighty Fist, it is a lovely day for a sad song.  Is it not?"  _I pray to Torm that he bless Marduke with courage and strength._


OOC: While Tal walks he is trying to see if there is anyone hiding in the thicket.


----------



## thedangerranger (Oct 7, 2004)

Cupric looks over to Artemis and says "Do you happen to notice what Shimmer-Man is missing now? You think it's coincidence?", not waiting for an answer Cupric answers his own question, "Maybe..." Moving resolutely Cupric beging singing a soothing song and walking towards the Shimmering Man.

OOC: Cupric starts to sing a song of peace and soothing. I'll be moving towards N-10. My intention is to appear as friendly as possible, and imply that we might be able to help. Implication to be accomplished by body language as I sing.
Is the arm that has the black spots the same as the arm we now have? i.e. Left.      
Listen: 15


----------



## haiiro (Oct 7, 2004)

thedangerranger said:
			
		

> OOC: Is the arm that has the black spots the same as the arm we now have? i.e. Left.




OOC: Nope. The metal arm you're carrying is a right arm (good question, though!).


----------



## glincaelin (Oct 8, 2004)

*Marduke*

In response to Tal’s whisper, Marduke whispers back in Celestial, “Aye laddie, and one of Driven’s own hillfolk, as docile as he is octagonal…now what we’re going to do – what the hell?!?!”  

Marduke, Walker of the Planes is taken off guard as Tal suddenly moves forward purposefully and loudly.  The trained survivalist that he is, Marduke makes a snap decision…and makes an undignified leap for cover.

 As soon as Tal begins Ho-There-ing, Marduke jumps behind whatever cover is available and hides – and if possible looks for ambushers


----------



## haiiro (Oct 8, 2004)

With his hands loose and ready to move for his sword, Tal looks suspiciously into the trees before hailing the ponytailed man, but he spots no one else lurking there.

Surprised by Tal's decision to chat with one of Driven's killers, Marduke takes a quick glance into the trees himself -- seeing a few bent branches and other suggestions that others had moved through the brush recently, but no ambushers -- and then dives behind a low clump of bushes just to the right of the road.

Marduke makes a hasty attempt to steady the branches as he settles into a crouch behind the bushes, and he doesn't think the outlier spotted him.

Giving a little start -- as if perhaps he was lost in thought -- the pale-skinned man turns towards Tal, putting a hand to the base of his ponytail as he does so. The motion is quick, almost like it might have been a reflex.

"Well met, O priest of Torm," he says with an unnaturally broad smile. "Coming from Dorsala, I'd expect -- and like as not, a noble fellow such as yourself wouldn't care for the pleasures of Driven's carnival...or would he?" As he speaks, he moves his hand from his ponytail to his shoulder, as if he were just scratching an itch.

OOC: Tal's Spot check was 10 ([7]+3); Marduke's Spot check was 19 ([17]+2), and his Hide was 13 ([10]+3).

Is Tal surprised that Marduke spoke to him in Celestial? Is Marduke surprised that Tal seems to know about the ponytailed man?

(Since the party is split right now, I'll wait for Artemis and dharmabum to weigh in before addressing the tower side of things. )


----------



## Xen (Oct 8, 2004)

Feeling somewhat unsure, Tal looks around and sees that Marduke is nowhere in sight.  _He couldn't really hide something in his hair... could he?  Suppose it's best not think anything is too dishonerable for an assasin._  Tal speaks up, "Seeing as how it holds the the largest temple of the Mighty Torm in the vicinity, your guess seems reasonable.  As for the merry making of a carnival - I have nothing aginst it, Arweil.  I can enjoy a good song and dance, in moderation, and in fact am known to carry on very well with dancing bears.  However, I see no such troup as Driven's around - so why do you ask?"  Tal begins to say something else - but is cut short by an abrupt thought: _Celestial!?_

OOC:  Tal makes sure he knows where Arweil's hands are at all times, and keeps 5 feet between the two of them.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 8, 2004)

"I doubt it is related to our arm. He seems to be made of more insubstantial stuff. I would guess the creatures we fought earlier had possessed our arm for some time." Artemis replies to Cupric. Artemis also walks toward the shimmering man. "How can we help you?" Artemis shouts to the shimmering man, as he gets much closer. _This is so weird._

OOC: Artemis proceeds to N-16 to get a better view of the shimmering man. He also wants to gauge if he feels any different after the pulse(s), especially as he gets closer. I also want to observe: is the shimmering man trapped (paralyzed) in the wall? Or is he passing though it as he moves around in pain?
Listen:17. (18-1)


----------



## glincaelin (Oct 9, 2004)

*Marduke*

Marduke’s restful crouch behind the shrubbery is cut short by an abrupt thought: _Arweil!?  I’ve never heard of ‘em!  But Tal certainly knows the fellow…doesn’t look much like a trained killer to me – more like some sort of nancy tree-hugger!  Best get back out there before Tal cuts him down in cold blood.  Friggen clerics always cutt’n down the heathens!_

Marduke clambers out of the foliage, making as if he’s closing his britches.  “That one fought me good – shouldn’t have had venison last night…always stuffs up me ol’ culvert…heh!  What ho there!?”  Marduke looks at Arweil as if he’s seeing him for the first time.  “Who’s yer friend?”


----------



## haiiro (Oct 9, 2004)

glincaelin said:
			
		

> Marduke looks at Arweil as if he’s seeing him for the first time. “Who’s yer friend?”




OOC: Just to clarify, is Marduke asking Arweil this question, or is he asking Tal?


----------



## glincaelin (Oct 9, 2004)

*Marduke*

OOC:  Marduke is asking Tal


----------



## Xen (Oct 9, 2004)

*Tal*

_Damn this fellow's questions.  At least he has stopped his cowering in the brush._  "Er, just a fellow I've heard speak of.  Knows Driven's band, I believe," says Tal, giving Marduke a sidelong glance.  Tal turns his gaze on Arweil, his face indicating a question mark, "I believe he goes by the name Arweil Webfeet."


----------



## dharmabum (Oct 9, 2004)

*One trick wonder*

Tuggle moves to Cupric's side and tosses off a "Learn Heritage" to make sure that this is the same being we saw before.  "My Gods, he's in such agony...is something seriously wrong with the Portal system?  Did we do this?"  _Maybe I should grab the "arm" that we stole and try to give it to him to see if it helps...but I'm not getting near that thing!_


----------



## haiiro (Oct 10, 2004)

In the tower...

Artemis and Cupric both approach the shimmering man.

Cupric strums his lute, playing a lilting melody with soothing tones, and walks towards the figure with a helpful expression on his face. Between verses, he comments to Artemis about the shimmering man's arm, keeping an eye on the glowing form the whole time.

Though his song has power behind it, the drawn-out shriek does not abate, nor does the being's expression change.

Artemis responds back that he doesn't think the arm is related to the one they're carrying. Trying to block out the noise of the continuing scream, the wiry barbarian notices that he doesn't feel any different after the pulse passed through him.

When he shouts a question at the shimmering man, Artemis might as well be speaking to a wall: there is no change in his posture, and no sign that he has noticed the Follies.

Tuggle comes up beside Cupric and casts _learn heritage_ on the shimmering form -- receiving the same result as in the past: his race is "portal network," and he has no family or ancestry. As he continues to writhe, it's clear that he isn't trapped in the wall per se: it seems as though that's simply where he happens to be, and his limbs pass freely in and out of the stone.

OOC: Cupric and Artemis only: 



Spoiler



Just at the edge of your hearing, you catch a snippet of speech: "Uroboran will be pleased. Tell him we have found the fifteenth gate, and --" The voice is sibilant and muted, and sounds as though it is coming from very far away.



Even focused as they are on the shimmering man, Tuggle, Cupric and Artemis all notice something odd: Jaehn, Olo and Milo have not moved since the pulse passed through them -- it's as if they're frozen in place.

Olo is the easiest one to see, and it's clear that something is happening to him. Where he stood moments ago there is now an Olo-shaped outline in the air, limned around the edges with pale blue light, and Olo himself appears to be shrinking -- or receding -- into this space.

Stranger still, the outline seems to be a portal of some kind: through it, the Follies can see a collection of slender spires of elven design, set against the backdrop of a glittering sea. Olo doesn't appear to be falling into this landscape so much as he is _transitioning_ into it.

A quick sidewise glance confirms that the same thing is happening to Jaehn and Milo -- and everyone has heard enough Harper tales to recognize the spires in the background: _Evermeet_.

To make matters stranger still, a gleaming wall of energy has popped into existence at the end of the hallway opposite the door-panel. It is partly translucent, and through it the Follies can see..._Tal_? Tal and a dwarf standing on road with the sun shining and a forest behind them?

OOC: I've updated the map of the area.

On Owlbear Path...

Arweil looks nearly as surprised as Tal when Marduke hauls himself to his feet, somewhat unconvincingly cinching up his pants and making crude remarks. They both recover quickly, Arweil's eyes narrowing and Tal responding to Marduke's question as though nothing odd had just taken place.

As Marduke comes abreast of Tal, the cleric says Arweil's name -- and the man's eyebrows shoot up.

"I've a tremendous memory for faces, friend priest, and I'm certain I'd remember yours. But I don't," he adds, his hand straying back to the base of his ponytail. "And by-the-by, that's strange company you keep -- venison, eh, friend dwarf? Offloading that greasy tripe, I'm surprised you weren't shaking those bushes a bit more --"

-- at which point Arweil is cut off by a low, sonorous _bzzzzrrrmm_ noise from just behind Tal and Marduke.

As all three of you glance around to see what it was, you're faced with a surprising sight: a giant-sized "doorway" of glowing energy, sunk partly into the road (where it dispappears seamlessly) -- and through it, a blue-litten stone corridor -- in which you can see what looks like several figures, caught in a strange tableau.

To Tal, the surprise is compounded by recognition: it's Tuggle, Artemis and Cupric, as well as the enigmatic figure of the shimmering man, dancing or writhing half-in and half-out of one wall.

Marduke recognizes none of them, of course, and has never seen anything quite like the shimmering man before. There's far too much going on for him to take it in completely, at least all at once -- but one thing's for certain: that doorway is an active _portal_.

Behind them, Marduke and Tal both hear what sounds like the scuffle of Arweil's feet as he breaks into a run. No sound whatsoever emerges from the portal.

OOC: Marduke only: 



Spoiler



Given the nature of Driven's carnival, some of his Players have knowledge about portals. Based on your experience, it's a safe bet that Arweil knows what this one is and what it does, if nothing else.



----

Tuggle's Listen check was a 5 ([1]+4) (from the first post).

Marduke's Bluff -- to convince Arweil that he'd been crapping in the bushes -- was a 4 ([2]+2).


----------



## glincaelin (Oct 10, 2004)

*Marduke*

“By Krom’s deviated septum - a portal!”  Marduke loosens Grok-Thu and hefts the Urgosh.  “I’d bet your soul that that ol’ henchling a’ Driven knows what this one does…and he ran!”  

_Ah, frig!  I see a Gnome in there.  This looks like trouble._

OOC:  Marduke is going to drop a “Know(planes) bomb” on the portal to see what he can come up with.  Hey Book, you’ve been doing the rolls…you want to keep that up or should I start rolling?


----------



## Xen (Oct 10, 2004)

*Tal*

_Hope this one is something like the last one we went through,_ Tal thinks to himself as he twists his body at the waist to dislodge his pack and lower it to the ground.  He uses a foot to push the pack slightly away, while his eyes search for where Arweil has gotten off to.  _Surrounded by cowards!_  "Here, Marduke, drop that hatchet and take hold of my tunic - these things make me dizzy."  Not waiting to see if Marduke complies, Tal strides over to the doorway and pokes his head (and only his head) through.  "You guys coming or going?" Tal shouts.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 10, 2004)

"I hear someone else speaking." Artemis holds his hand up and bends his head down slightly to show he is trying to listen. Artemis then walks over adjacent to the shimmering man (M-18), and listens closely to see if he can hear any more of the overheard conversation.

OOC: I stand just outside of flailing arm range. Listen: 17.


----------



## haiiro (Oct 10, 2004)

Owlbear Path

Successfully assessing that "gnomes = trouble," Marduke squints at the portal as he hefts Grok-Thu. Tal is in the process of unseating his pack when both he and Marduke glance behind them to see where Arweil is going -- and find out that _coming_ would be more accurate: he's running straight towards you.

Arweil is still at least a hundred feet from you, and he's reaching into his belt pouch with one hand. His attention seems completely focused on the portal.

OOC: Xen, does the fact that Arweil isn't running away change Tal's mind about sticking his head through the portal? (This seemed like a good case to pause the action while asking for clarification.)

glincaelin, I answered your queston about rolling dice over the OOC thread. I made this one: Knowledge (the planes) 26 ([16]+10). Here's the skinny, for Marduke only: 



Spoiler



The portal is either very old, or damaged in some way -- it's manifesting partly underground, which also means it probably hasn't been used in ages. The milky translucence and the darts of energy along the edges suggest a malfunction, and it might have been activated randomly by some sort of magical surge. You've heard of that happening, but never actually seen it before -- and it's likely that the surge is happening on the other side. Without the aid of a spell, you can't tell any of its properties.


----------



## Xen (Oct 11, 2004)

*Tal*



			
				haiiro said:
			
		

> OOC: Xen, does the fact that Arweil isn't running away change Tal's mind about sticking his head through the portal? (This seemed like a good case to pause the action while asking for clarification.)




OOC: Indeed it does.  Here is a revised chain of events.

_Hope this one is something like the last one we went through_, Tal thinks to himself as he twists his body at the waist to dislodge his pack and lower it to the ground. He uses a foot to push the pack slightly away, while his eyes search for where Arweil has gotten off to.  "Watch your Back Marduke." says Tal when he sees that Arweil is running towards the two of them full on.  Tal stands up, takes a step over his pack, and turns his body so that Arweil is approaching on Tal's left, while the portal is on Tal's right - drawing his Great Sword as moves.

OOC: Tal is waiting to see what Arweil intends.  He'll delay further action until Arweil gets closer.  If Arweil is still in a full run as he comes close to crossing in front of Tal - and seems in any way to be threatening Tal or his friends, Tal will kick his pack into Arweil's path, with the intention of tripping him.  In the event that this happens, I've rolled an attack roll for the backpack move of 21 (18 +3 BAB - not completely sure how to treat this, so feel free to correct).


----------



## haiiro (Oct 11, 2004)

Owlbear Path

Still focused on the portal, Arweil closes the distance between you to about twenty paces. As he runs, he takes an object out of his pouch -- it looks like a small rock, about the size of a lemon -- and does something to it with his other hand, as if he were pushing a button. He lets the hand holding the thing hang loose at his side, and then looks up in your direction again.

Seeing that Tal has his sword out and appears to be guarding the portal, Arweil slows down (but doesn't stop), and his mouth tightens in concentration.

The thing in his hand is now glowing bright purple.


----------



## Xen (Oct 12, 2004)

*Tal*

Seeing some hesitation in Arweil's step, Tal moves to face him wihtout completely blocking his path, putting his own back to the portal.  "Please, give care to those inside as some are my companions - and DO NOT close this portal, they may be in need of it!"

OOC: Tal uses his meager knowledge of the planes, roll 17 ([16], +1), to learn something about the purple rock.


----------



## haiiro (Oct 14, 2004)

The tower:

Amidst the chaos of another building pulse, the shimmering man's continuing scream, the rapid dwindling of Jaehn, Olo and Milo, and the abrupt appearance of another portal, Artemis is an oasis of calm.

Letting Cupric and Tuggle know that he heard something -- although heard it from _where_ is another matter -- he approaches the shimmering man's writhing form (staying just out of reach) and listens intently.

Another pulse goes off, blasting soundlessly through the remaining Follies so quickly that it doesn't register until it has already happened.

Artemis only: 



Spoiler



As the pulse passes, Artemis hears something -- vague and indistinct, as if carried on a slight breeze, and much fainter than before: "...no, the Occulants haven't...expire...no chattel in the..."



It's been three days since the last DM post for the tower side, so I'm moving on.


----------



## haiiro (Oct 14, 2004)

Whoops -- double post.  I'll turn this into something useful later, probably the next Owlbear Path DM post.


----------



## dharmabum (Oct 14, 2004)

*In position*

Tuggle moves to Artemis' side near the portal.  He is readying to jump through to Owlbear path if more light flashes threaten to translocate his party or if the gleaming purple orb comes sailing through with the threat of a sudden explosion.  

As he does this, he gestures to Cupric to move as well.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 14, 2004)

"It's something about 'Occulants' an 'Uroboran' and 'Fifteen Gates.'" Artemis tells Tuggle as he draws near. "Maybe someone is screwing with portals. Mephiskaran maybe?" Artemis moves into touching range (M-19) and beckons to the Portal man with his hands.

OOC: I continue to listen intently, and make no attempt to avoid the portal man if he reaches out and touches me, deliberately or inadvertently.
Listen: 13


----------



## thedangerranger (Oct 16, 2004)

Cupric moves forward, renewing his song of friendship, and pulls even with Tuggle and Artemis. He signals with his hands and eyes as he continuess to sing that he sees the other portal and sees what is happening to Jaehn, Olo and Milo; but has no clue what to do. If Tal ends up facing him fo rmore than a second he would also wave a hello.


-tdr-
OOC: Perfom 23


----------



## haiiro (Oct 16, 2004)

Calling to Tuggle and Cupric over his shoulder -- telling them bits of what he heard -- Artemis steps right up to the shimmering man. With both hands, he beckons to him, as if trying to tell him to float out of the wall.

Keeping an eye on the others -- including the still-dwindling, Evermeet-bound Follies, who are now the size of housecats -- Tuggle moves to the portal. Half-crouched, the gnome's ready to try and pounce through it if danger looms.

Standing between Tuggle and Artemis, Cupric shifts his soothing song to one of friendship. It's a peaceful ballad, not unlike the one he used in the mosaic room when they encountered the shimmering man there.

Through the flickering, unstable portal at the end of the corridor, Cupric and Tuggle can see Tal's tableau unfolding: the stranger with the long hair is running towards them, holding some sort of glowing purple thing. A dwarf they don't recognize is standing near Tal, holding a dwarven urgrosh -- a weapon with an axeblade at one end, and a spearpoint at the other.

Facing the shimmering man, Artemis is resolute: unafraid, even as the figure's arms spasm and weave around him. Somehow, despite coming close several times, neither the glowing being nor the barbarian touch one another. Still listening for voices on the wind, Artemis hears nothing.

Then the shimmering man begins to curl up, almost as if he is headed for a fetal position, and his persistent, echo-less scream starts to fade. Though it's still quite loud, as the volume goes down so does the light level: the shimmering man is becoming transparent as he curls up.

And at the far end of the corridor, the portal shudders and ripples, like the surface of a pond when you toss a pebble into it. Darts of energy skim around its edges, and the view of Tal and the others becomes less clear.

Its edges contracting, the portal begins to shrink.

OOC: The updated map.

Okay, Artemis moved to M-19 -- directly in front of the shimmering man. db, you said Tuggle would be both by Artemis and by the portal, but they're nowhere near each other. Since by the portal seemed more important from your post, that's what I went with. tdr, you followed Tuggle's lead with Cupric, so I've got you somewhere between the two.

If this were combat, I would have paused for clarification. Using the map grid in your posts will help keep me less confused.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 19, 2004)

"I don't think we can help the shimmering man." Artemis sighs. "Should we stay here to deal with our missing or go help Tal?" Artemis asks Cupric, as he walks by to stand next to Tuggle.

Move to M-9. Prepare to follow the lead of other party members if they go through the shrinking portal.


----------



## glincaelin (Oct 20, 2004)

*Marduke*

Recovering from the stun of seeing the bevested Arweil running away _in the wrong direction_, Marduke readies Grock-Thu and again speaks quickly to the priest of Torm in an odd dialect of Celestial.

“It’s to my ‘sperience that whate’er a Player wants to do is th’ opposite of what’s good fer _me_!  If they be yer friends best get ‘em out a’ that hole – don’t look safe in there!”

OOC:  Marduke will ready an action to attack if Tal attacks, jump into the portal if Tal jumps into the portal – basically to do whatever Tal suggests.


----------



## haiiro (Oct 20, 2004)

*Owlbear Path*

Showing no sign of slowing -- or that he heard Tal's call for reason -- Arweil continues to run full-tilt towards the shrinking portal. Closing to about twenty feet, he scrunches up his already pinched features in concentration, and winds up to throw the glowing object on the run.

It's pretty clear that he's aiming for the portal, and intends to make his throw without coming into greatsword range.

Tal and Marduke can both take a standard action before Arweil has a chance to toss the glowing stone. He's 20' away, running straight towards you, and is about to make his throw.

glincaelin, make a Knowledge (the planes) check for Marduke. If you succeed vs. DC 17, go ahead and read the blacked-out text below; if not, leave it be. 

Tal only: 



Spoiler



You're not sure why Father Gedrik ever mentioned this little tidbit -- the old priest certainly knew how to ramble, Father "No Segue" Gedrik was what some of the acolytes called him -- but you're pretty sure the glowing stone is a planar beacon. With the right spell or item, one could home in on its "signal" from anywhere on the same plane. The more powerful versions have the same function, but allow homing from _any_ plane.


----------



## Xen (Oct 22, 2004)

*Tal*

"Get ready to jump through - was looking for them anyway."  Tal barks out as a whisper, hoping that Marduke will follow.  Showing no outward sign, Tal readies himself, hoping he can at least block the stone before it enters the portal - and then grab his pack and enter the portal himself.

OOC:  Tal is waiting for Arweil's throw.  He'll try to put his body, hand, face, whatever, in the way so as to keep the stone from going through the portal.  I believe this is his full standard action - but if I'm wrong and he can still move, he'll pick up his pack and make for the portal.


----------



## glincaelin (Oct 22, 2004)

*Marduke*

“Hrhm?  ‘Jump’ you say?”  Caught between a stone and an extra-planar space Marduke chooses the latter at the urging of his comrade Tal, leaping into the damaged portal.  _This better not be the fricken’ Abyss – I don’t think they’d be happy to see me again!_

He stops just on the other side, coming to halt next to a Gnome.  Marduke gives him a quick sidelong look – _another vest, was there a sale somewhere?_ – and then turns back to look into the portal.

OOC:  Knowledge (TP) = 20 (10+10)  on the secret Tal message.


----------



## haiiro (Oct 22, 2004)

Owlbear Path

Tal stands his ground, his whole body tense as he tries to anticipate the stone's path.

Marduke leaps through the shrinking portal.

Arweil throws the brightly glowing stone, and then veers off so he doesn't run into Tal.

From just behind Tal, there is a startlingly bright flash of blue light. For a split second, the edges of every leaf in sight are limned in its glow.

Arweil's stone flies towards the portal in a low, flat arc.

Tal needs to make a Reflex check to try and block the stone. Arweil doesn't look like he's going to hang around, so if Tal blocks it he'll be able to do as he pleases -- until the portal disappears, that is.

-----

The Tower

As the Follies all turn their attention to the shrinking portal, the shimmering man winks out of existence behind them. Now the only light comes from the portal itself -- a pale glow brightened by occasional sparks of energy -- and from Tuggle's _everburning torch_.

Olo, Milo and Jaehn disappear at nearly the same time, and the three views of Evermeet's slender towers blink out as well. There's a sense that a very strange chain of events is about to wind to a close, and the moment has _weight_: it feels as though history has just been made.

Then an old, wiry dwarf comes barrelling through the portal in a flurry of sand-colored robes, his urgrosh scraping a line of sparks on the stone floor as he lands in the tower. As he dusts off his knees and stands up, his gaze lingers for a moment on Tuggle's vest -- and then he turns and looks back into the portal.

Which is now about five feet wide, and shrinking fast. On the other side, a bright ball of purple light is flying towards the portal -- and Tal is trying to put as much of himself between it and the portal as he can.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 22, 2004)

"If it comes through, I'll try to knock it back to the other side." Artemis moves in close to the portal where the object is coming through, drawing his rapier and holding it back over his shoulder, ready to swing.

OOC: Artemis swings at the Lemon of Death if it flies through the portal. He is trying to bat it back onto the other side. Roll for me if needed.


----------



## Xen (Oct 22, 2004)

*Tal*

Tal leaps out to block the small stone as it flies through the air...

Reflex check is 21 ([20] +1), as rolled by my d20 of natural 20's.  Take that! - purple lemon of death!


----------



## haiiro (Oct 23, 2004)

Arweil veers away, not looking to see if his stone finds its target.

It doesn't -- Tal winds up and bats it aside deftly with his greatsword. A sharp _clang!_ echoes down the path, and the stone flies off into the trees.

Even focused on the stone, Tal can tell that the portal is closing fast behind him, the glow it sheds onto the path dimming perceptibly every second. Tal grabs his pack, reverses his greatsword and tucks it under one arm, and steps through the portal. It's small enough at this point that it contracts behind him -- from about three feet wide when his foot touches it, to less than a foot when he's on the other side.

All of the Follies see a bright flash shoot out of the now tiny portal, lighting up  the path Tal came from like a flare. Then it narrows to a point of light and disappears, leaving a small shower of blue sparks behind. After a moment, this too disappears.

In the flickering light of the _everburning torch_, Marduke and Tal face Artemis, Cupric and Tuggle, and for a second it is eerily quiet.

OOC: Arweil rolled a 6 for his throw.

All in one place at last! What would everyone like to do?


----------



## Xen (Oct 23, 2004)

*Tal*

"So, anyone want to tell me where in Torm's Mighty Realm we are - and how you found us?"  Says Tal, with a broad smile to his firends.  "It's good to see you all again.  Follies, this is Marduke - Marduke, meet the Follies."  Tal procedes to introduce Marduke to the Follies one by one, by name.  "Marduke and I met on what was to be the journey to Selgaunt - he's a friend."  Tal straightens up his belongings, checks his sword for dings, and waits to hear more about where they are and what has happened in his absence.


OOC: Assuming we don't want to go through all the events in online time, can we do stuff like say "OOC:  We fill them in."?


----------



## haiiro (Oct 23, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> OOC: Assuming we don't want to go through all the events in online time, can we do stuff like say "OOC:  We fill them in."?




OOC: Sure thing. The blacked-out text stuff, however, I would relate in character -- unlike what's in the journals, it's not public knowledge.

Also, as I have yet to _write_ the journal for session 10 -- the most recent tabletop one -- there are things about the current situation that Tal and Marduke have no way of knowing.

My suggestion there would be to do a bit of that in character, and handwave the other stuff. Keeping the tower in mind, how _long_ you want to spend filling each other in may be a factor. Certainly if the Follies want to take an hour or two to rest and digest recent events, all parties can be brought completely up to date.

Hope this helps.


----------



## glincaelin (Oct 25, 2004)

*Marduke*

“Well, don’t everyone speak at once!” Marduke give a quick wink to Tal before turning back to the stunned Follies, “ Let me say ‘well met’ to all of you.  Introductions are quite a bit more pleasant than outroductions, I’ve found!  You seem to have found a rather un-hebitudinous hovel here.”  Marduke give a look up and down the hall, taking in the setting.  “Nice little portal you had there…too bad is was broken.”

“I see some raiment of musicians…Tal and I have found we both share a predilection for _stringed instruments_,” Marduke’s left eyebrow inches up nearly imperceptibly before he continues, “Is it the same with you merry-makers?”  

OOC:  Marduke will use a cursory Search on the immediate area when he looks up and down the hall.  Search = 5 (3+2) BAM!


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 27, 2004)

"I'm sorry for the moment of silence, I'm a little in shock." Artemis exclaims. "Too much strangeness has just happened in the span of a few short moments."

"We had returned to the complex Tal may have mentioned to you on your travels for more private exploration, and we recovered an artifact from some flying beasts that attacked us. That allowed us to explore further." Artemis points to the arm.

"We were also able to figure out some of what the different symbols mean in the Portal chambers that Tal has seen. Some of the symbols denote one-way or two-way transport, and some suggest specific items that we need to activate the portals. Like this arm or the key we acquired earlier." Artemis explains.

"The arm also seems to point to something. We don't know what, but if you hold onto it, it points you in a specific direction - which changes if you go through a portal."

"As we were exploring this fairly empty section of the complex, out of nowhere your portal pops up, the portal creature starts howling in pain, three of our party members seemingly teleport to Evermeet, and a whole bunch of crap happens all at once. Since we can't easily follow them, we're sort of at a loss of how to help them."

OOC: Artemis describes what he heard when he neared the portal man. See earlier post.

"...And so now we are here, and I am confused about what to do next." Artemis looks puzzled, and glances around.


OOC:Artemis looks around, and begins investigating where our ex-party members were standing. - search and spot. Search, 7+9=16. Spot, 12-1=11.


----------



## dharmabum (Oct 27, 2004)

*There was NOT a sale on vests*

Tuggle, a bit disgruntled at being eyed askance by a somewhat disheveled and verbiose dwarf, takes a moment to shoot an arched eyebrow toward his new companion before opening his mouth.
"Nice sword-work Tal...I knew those hours spent in practice slicing red-fruits in half would pan out for you eventually...that blue ball of light did not look friendly.  Do we have to worry about the hand behind the missile pursuing us here?"
Turning to Marduke.
"Introductions may be better than outroductions, but explainations are better than both!  How did you come to meet Tal and what do YOU know of US?"
Predjudice is always ugly, and Tuggle tries to temper his intrinsic dislike of dwarves, who are really just overgrown, musclebound gnomes without the benefit of subtlety and wit.


----------



## haiiro (Oct 27, 2004)

OOC: Marduke's eyes are still a bit blurred from the sudden transition -- not only from sunlight and twittering birds to tomb-like silence and torchlit dimness, but also from his passage through the sparking blue membrane of the portal.

In other words, your search result was: 1. not the Abyss, 2. bare walls of pink stone, 3. carpets of dust, recently disturbed, covering every inch of the floor. 

Artemis, apart from the expected smears and rills in the thick dunes of dust the cover the floor, there's nothing different about the places where Olo, Milo and Jaehn were standing prior to their transition.

-----

A couple of other summary points, to hopefully jog some memories from late July (again, apologies for not having written the journal -- I haven't been in the mood for that much concentrated writing):

- The arm you wrested from the stone beasts -- smoothly interlocking plates, mainly of copper and brass, graven with Netherese runes -- tugs slightly towards the door-panel at the far end of the corridor. For Cupric, who is holding the arm, it's a stronger tug than he has felt thus far.

- Before returning to the tower, the Follies helped Sefilia Blackbright fight off Feverrik and his dire boar. Sefilia is a fellow Harper, a tiefling who was involved in protecting an important Harper relic: a sword named Elmelendia, once worn by Storm Silverhand, and recently used to assassinate Valos Selkirk -- brother of the leader of the Silver Ravens, and one of their best Harper hunters.

At present, all is quiet in this section of the tower. Nothing is screaming, glowing, teleporting, etc. Now would be a good time for introductions -- already entertainingly underway  -- and deciding where to go next. Options include the door-panel, back through the portal to the water barrier corridor, further exploration of this empty region, and so on.


----------



## Xen (Oct 28, 2004)

*Tal*

"I don't think he'll be a problem," says Tal.  "The thing he threw was a kind of tracking stone - once it was here he could have found this place again by following its signal.  Maybe the arm thing you found is attuned to something similar?"

"And i wouldn't worry too much about Marduke," Tal says on a side note, looking at Tuggle.  "He's on our side.  Not to mention that he doesn't seem to mind hearing about Torm's great deads - which, by itself, would be enough for me.  So... what's with all the doors.  You guys had a look around this place yet?  And, can I have my stuff back?"


----------



## glincaelin (Oct 29, 2004)

*Marduke*

Marduke’s brow furrows ever so slightly under his ancient bushy eyebrows as he listens to the Follies and straightens his robes.  _If I didn’t know better, I’d reckon that this Gnome suffers from the common Gnomish delusion that Dwarves are really just overgrown, musclebound gnomes without the benefit of subtlety and wit.  Lucky for me I’m not a Dwarf!  I better make with the charm anyway._

“So, nice vest…I hope it was cheap,”  Marduke begins, falters but recovers quickly. 

“Ah, yes… Father Tal is right; I’m not much to worry about – just a man, a traveler, a walker…as for what I know of YOU the answer is not much…just the obvious!”  A broad smile suddenly softens his features,  “You travel with a eloquent brute and a mute Elf; just the opposite of what I would expect!”  Marduke switches to Gnomish before finishing, “And you Sir Tuggle remind me of a companion I had once upon a time….your family name isn’t ‘Butterknees’ by any chance, is it?”  Marduke looks around at the group and says in Common, “The real question though is ‘how may I be of service?’”


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 29, 2004)

"I guess I didn't introduce myself. I'm Artemis, your local eloquent brute."

"Well, since we were exploring these ruins, perhaps we could get back to doing that. Perhaps we can find the portal man and diagnose what is wrong with him. Or maybe we can find some more clues to what this complex was used for and how it could be used again." Artemis suggests.

"I'm concerned with the voices I heard through the portal man. It seems like we may be up against some other unknown antagonist. I think if we can explore the complex and secure more door and portal activation items, perhaps we can slow anyone trying to reach this tower through other means."

OOC: Artemis will wander over to the door where the arm is pointing and start searching for traps & door mechanism activation. Roll for me. He will continue to pay attention to the conversation.


----------



## haiiro (Oct 29, 2004)

After introducing himself to Marduke, Artemis takes a look at the metal arm Cupric is holding. Raising one hand, fingers extended, he points in the same direction as the arm, sighting along his hand -- and settles on the door-panel at the end of the corridor.

Padding through the dust while Marduke and the other Follies talk among themselves, Artemis checks the door for traps. He finds none.

Not long ago, Artemis and Vicktor spent a great deal of time examining the latch mechanisms of the door-panels in the cylinder room. Having done so, it's easy for the barbarian to tell that this one looks exactly like the ones that opened with _mage hand_. If he's right, that's all it'll take to open this one as well.

OOC: I rolled you a shiny 23 Search ([14]+9). No roll needed for determining the activation.


----------



## thedangerranger (Oct 29, 2004)

Cupric's eyes snap to focus as if suddenly breaking out of a reverie.
"Tal! Good to see you well. Was your mission successful? Oh and Marduke, is it? A pleasure to meet a fellow traveler. If you have earned Tal's trust then I am happy to have your urgosh and sturdy self on our side."
Cupric takes his pack off and starts rummaging around in it.
"Here we are Tal, I believe this is everything you entrusted us with.", Cupric says as he re-shoulders his pack and offers Tal the gear he left with the Follies.
"Now about this arm and these ruins, I think this arm may be homing in on the rest of its body. Perhaps the rest of the automata will allow us to open even more portals.", Cupric says while walking back and forth across the room.

OOC: Cupric is attempting to ascertain the general distance that the target of the arm is from where the Follies are by walking back and forth and seeing how much movement it takes to affect the direction the arm pulls. He would also like to see if he can dredge up any info from the Knowledgebank BardThousand on any of the amazing stuff that has happened in the last few minutes.


----------



## Xen (Oct 29, 2004)

*Tal*

"So, uhh - is everyone feeling ok?" asks Tal.  Then a small light seems to turn on in Tal's head.  "I suppose since you had my wand, there's no reason anyone should be wounded."

"In that case... where to?"


----------



## haiiro (Oct 30, 2004)

OOC: Walking around with the arm determines that whatever is drawing its attention is probably pretty far away -- walking a short distance doesn't change its orientation, and walking further only changes it a bit. Of course, it might not even be pointing at anything on this _plane_...

I interpreted Knowledgebank BardThousand as "bardic knowledge + other applicable Knowledge skills), and queried Cupric's data banks on the following topics (all for Cupric only):

- The pulse-bubbles, non-echoing scream, and portal activation -- bardic knowledge 30 ([18]+12): 



Spoiler



Some 4,000 years past, the collapse of a small but powerful elven _mythal_, _Myth Iruror_, near what is now Anauroch is said to have "turned the world inside out" in its immediate area. In some cases, this was a horribly literal description. Some sages hold that the rapid expulsion of magical energy could charge wands, return spells to one's mind, or fuel other magical effects -- as well as blowing things to bits, warping reality, etc.

Removing some of the magical anchors that keep a _mythal_ active can damage it, taint it, or destroy it altogether. Extending that lore to the shimmering man, who is apparently a portal network, it's likely that the spots on his arm represented portals that were somehow lost, or taken out of the network -- "wounding" him.


 The great roll made that a tough one to answer!

- The "teleportation" of Jaehn, Olo and Milo -- Knowledge (arcana) 9 ([2]+7): 



Spoiler



Cupric has never heard of anything like this.



- "Uroboran," "Occulants" -- bardic knowledge 18 ([6]+12): 



Spoiler



You think you've heard the term "Uros" in connection with mind flayers -- perhaps as a prefix? -- but just can't seem to dredge up more than that fragment.



Since we've already established that no one knows anything about the shimmering man that hasn't been learned during the campaign (via _learn heritage_, etc.), that one gets left alone.  If I missed anything you had in mind, tdr, let me know.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 31, 2004)

"I think I'm doing fine, Tal. It's good to see you again." Artemis looks over his shoulder at Tal, and then continues prodding the door.

Artemis turns to the group, eyebrow raised, and gives a shifty glance to the door.

"So...umm...can anyone here use their 'magical hand' on this door now that Jaehn is out of the picture?" Artemis asks questioningly. " I'm having a tough time remembering who can summon which specific magical energies."


OOC: Artemis readies himself with rapier drawn near the door in case anything pops out if/when the door is opened.


----------



## thedangerranger (Nov 3, 2004)

"I think Tuggle can manage that, sadly it's not in my repertoire.", says Cupric.
Taking a few steps around the room to examine the places where the Shimmering man, Jaehn and Olo/Milo were Cupric seems lost in thought.
After a second he says "I think we should hurry, I fear some of the magic holding the portals to this place may be failing. I don't wish to be trapped here with no way to leave."


----------



## Xen (Nov 5, 2004)

*Tal*

"So, this seems like a good time to tell you all a bit more about the vigilance of Torm,"  spouts Tal, realizing that everyone has just been itching for more tales of Torm's greatness.  "Have I told you yet of how Torm defeated the Black Hand during the time of troubles?."  Tal walks over to the door that Artemis is standing near.  _Can probably just push the thing open.  Artemis was always a bit on the slight side, as I recall._  "It all happened just outside of  Tantras..."

OOC:  Tal trries to open the door.  Strength check is 18 (15 +3).


----------



## haiiro (Nov 5, 2004)

OOC: Tal's been down this road before, and it's called "Groin Strain Way." Except that this time, when he wedges his fingers in underneath it, the door-panel actually moves a little -- but just a little.

There's no way Tal can do this alone, but this is the first door panel you've encountered that one person could move at all on their own.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 5, 2004)

_OH GOD, not Torm! He's talking about Torm again! Torm is one thing I didn't miss about Tal. I may need to go nuts on this door! GAAAHH!_ Artemis, rolling his eyes, starts clawing at the door, looking for a way through. 


OOC: I avert my eyes from Tal, but help him pull on the door. Strength check! I rolled a natural 1! Umm, umm... Open Lock! 17+9=26 total!

_MUST GET THROUGH DOOR! RAR!_ Artemis fumbles with the door some more.
"Tuggle, maybe you should cast on this door. It's gonna be a pain to lift." Artemis says with a nervous tremble in his voice.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 5, 2004)

OOC: Artemis finds the catch at the top of the panel, but it's so choked with dust that he doesn't think there's much chance of picking it.

Let's get a quick roundup on where everyone is on the map. I left it in its last state to help jog your memory. Feel free to post your new location over in OOC, or include it with your next post here in IC.


----------



## thedangerranger (Nov 5, 2004)

*Time for a song...*

At Tal's mention of the Battle of Tantras Cupric unslings his lute.
"Actually Tal, let me try this tale. It's one of the first I learned. Why doesn't everyone help Tal with the door, I think I will be most helpful through inspiration."
With that Cupric launches into a song that he has practiced for as long as he has been practicing music. 

OOC: Perform 37! (Natural 20 + 17) Groovetastic. I'm tossing an inspire competence on Tal (or Artemis, whoever is taking the lead) in his effort to open the door.


----------



## Xen (Nov 6, 2004)

*Tal*

At the sound of Cupric's well sung tune, Tal feels the power of Torm rush through him.  "Artemis, stop playing around and put your back into it man.  Let Cupric's song of Torm inspire you to greatness."  


OOC:  Declaring himself the strongest, Tal takes the lead.  Tal waits till all participants are ready and then takes another stride down "Groin Strain Way" with a strength check of 21 [12 + 3 +2 for music o' strength +4 strength domain].


----------



## glincaelin (Nov 6, 2004)

*Marduke*

“My ol’ bones won’t be of much use to you with yonder door…and it seems a bit cramped in there!”  Marduke moves in closer but keeps his eyes on the hall behind them, urgosh at the ready.

_Seems like this could go real wrong real fast!  Where did that fricken’ Gnome get to? Hope these merry men really are as rough as they smell!_

OOC:  Marduke moves to O24 and looks for danger lurking behind the party.  Search = 13 (11+2)


----------



## haiiro (Nov 6, 2004)

Shoulder to shoulder, Artemis and Tal get a good grip on the bottom of the door-panel. Tal ribs Artemis a bit, hoping to goad him into one of his famous feats of strength. At the same time, Cupric strikes up a tune -- although this is no mere tune.

It's one of the songs he picked up from the second bard he ever met, Melody, on the night that he first heard music. It's been awhile since he's played it, and it brings back a flood of memories -- some of the old and familiar, and some of them . . . _new_?

The music fills the empty quarters, making each Folly (and Marduke) think of their moments of triumph. Even the thick carpet of dust and the odd acoustics can't stand up to this one -- though not loud, the song is a thing of beauty.

Prepared to do some heavy lifting, Tal and Artemis both put their backs into it, letting Cupric's song inspire them. They're pleasantly surprised when their first joint tug wrenches the door-panel up, and their second raises it over their heads, where it stays.

The light of Tuggle's _everburning torch_ flickers out into the space beyond the door, revealing a stone walkway that stretches past the radius of the torchlight. The walkway is about four feet wide, and has seen better days: it's canted to one side, and many of the railings -- carved to look like swords and the tops of spears, and once imposing -- are broken. Apart from that, the torchlight reveals only empty space to all sides (though Tal can see much more with his darkvision). The walkway is made of pinkish stone, and looks stable despite its damaged appearance.

As Cupric palms the strings of his lute, bringing his song to an abrupt end, everyone but Artemis (who can only hear the rush of his own blood from exertion) hears something from beyond the doorway: 



Spoiler



a soft, vaguely unsettling _schlup_ sound, like someone dragging a wet blanket accross the floor -- and also the skittering of what sounds like pebbles or debris being dislodged. The wet sound comes from below and to the right of the door, the skittering from below and more or less straight ahead.



OOC: A couple of miscellaneous items:

- I allowed inspire competence to work on an attribute check (normally only works on skill checks) because it makes sense.

- I took the liberty of moving Tuggle, Cupric and Marduke -- see the updated map. If you three want to be elsewhere, speak up now -- I wanted to keep things moving.

- I also assumed that Cupric would stop his song when the door went up -- no sense in making more noise than necessary, right?

Tal's darkvision: 



Spoiler



Tal's got a great vantage point, so here goes. He can see clear across to the far side of the room, nearly sixty feet away, where there is another door-panel and the other half of the walkway. The walkway in front of Tal extends for perhaps twenty feet, after which it has been broken off -- there is a gap of about eight feet before it starts up again, and the two ends don't match up (the near side is tilted). The room is perhaps fifty feet from floor to ceiling, and the walkway is about thirty feet off the floor. A huge, jagged crack divides the room diagonally, and scattered rubble is all over the floor. A large pile of rubble sits under the far end of the other half of the walkway, heaped almost to the level of the bridge itself.



Cupric's new memories are in the next post. I put them in the IC thread because they are very much part of the story, and Cupric may opt to share them at some point.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 6, 2004)

*Cupric's memories*

Cupric's _new_ memories: 



Spoiler



There are two distinct types of memory that burst into Cupric's mind, unbidden and jumbled together.

The first type is crisp and clear, much like the memories Cupric experiences when he rests. A flight of silver-feathered gryphons swoops down from the sky, in battle formation, with a stark white gryphon nearly twice their size in the lead. On each creature's back is a slender armored figure with a winged helmet, and all of them are drawing and throwing great dark spears as they dive. The sky is dark around them, and full of driving rain.

Seated backwards behind the rider on the lead gryphon is an unarmored figure surrounded by a nimbus of white "threads" of light, playing a saddle-mounted harp with a look of great concentration on his elven features. The only sound is the sonorous thrumming of his harp's deeper chords, even though there should be a panoply of noise around the battle.

And battle it is: the riders are throwing their spears at three targets on the ground, far below. One is a black-scaled dragon of hideous size, with a dozen curled horns sprouting from its brow; it appears to be wounded, with many holes piercing its wings. In some ways, what strides before the dragon is even more frightening.

Surrounded by scorched earth, melted armor and flaming corpses are two _things_, roughly human-sized and shaped, made of living lightning. Arcs fire off randomly around them, and both figures are directing searing gouts of it at the gryphon riders. Even though all you can hear is the harp, you _know_ instinctively that the air is filled with the unimaginable sound of overlapping blasts of thunder.

The other type of memory is much more vague, blurred around the edges -- if it can be called a memory at all. It lasts only a heartbeat: a storm, composed of mile-high black thunderheads, approaches you with terrible speed. Rather than rain, the clouds are spitting fire, scattering shards of ice, firing forked bolts of lightning, and emitting a cacophony of sounds totally unlike thunder. These sounds are the most disturbing thing about it: they are a jumble of unidentifiable noise and random sounds -- dogs barking, brids twittering, people talking in a hundred languages -- made unpleasant by their volume and admixture.

For a single split-instant, you see the storm about to pass over -- and presumably destroy -- you, and all of its emissions seem to focus in on you. The random scattering of elemental blasts all turn to face you, and prepare to scour you from . . . wherever you are (think of the converging beams from the Death Star, only made of different things).



tdr, I'll leave it up to you how Cupric would react to this. It only takes an instant, and the memories are just _there_ -- but clearly new.

Edit: tdr requested a clarification -- here it is, as provided by bardic knowledge 30 ([18]+12): 



Spoiler



The second "memory" feels at once like an actual memory, and not a memory. You've never felt anything quite like it before. It's not a portent, though -- it's an event, and one you've heard of.

The multi-elemental storm is called a Dreamheart tempest, and although you're not well-versed in planeslore, you know that these rage across the Plane of Dreams from time to time. They always wreak changes, often destructive, but sometimes positive, neutral or unexplainable as well.

It doesn't feel like one of _your_ memories, but there it is in your head with the rest of them. Something about it, a feeling, tells you that this is definitely a glimpse of the past -- not the present or future.

Very rarely, you've heard fellow bards whisper that truly inspired performances can attract the attention of extraplanar entities. Given the strength of your performance, and the place and circumstances in which it took place, it's likely that this -- or something like it -- is what happened. None of the those bards were animate dreams, so in your case it may have had different effects -- you're charting new ground here.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 6, 2004)

"Huff... huff... huff..." Artemis says, winded, "Nice song Cupric. It was inspiring!" _I feel much calmer. Ahh._

Artemis catches his breath. "Well, can anyone see into the next room very far? I see the tilted walkway, that looks vaguely dangerous to me. I'll check it out."

OOC: Artemis begins searching the walkway for instability, prodding carefully. I'll jump/tumble back to the doorway if the walkway shifts precariously or if anything "unexpected" happens.

Search: (18+9) = 27 total.


----------



## Xen (Nov 6, 2004)

*Tal*

"Torm's Mighty Fist!  I knew we could do it," Tal whispers exultantly.  "Artemis, be careful," he continues in a hush.  "I heard something move in there.  If you fall, it's about 30 feet to the floor, and that's IF you don't fall through the crack on your way down.  It's about sixty feet to the other side, but the bridge has fallen-in just ahead.  I think we may be able to climb over the gap on a pile of rubble."

"Let me take a good look around before you go too far..."


OOC:  Tal looks around the room, starting in the direction of the slurp (below and to the right) and scanning towards the second sound straight ahead.  Here's a couple of spot rolls if you need them:  19 [13 +6], 17 [11 + 6] (if you want to use search, just subtract the modifier - his search is +0).


----------



## haiiro (Nov 6, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> It's about sixty feet to the other side, but the bridge has fallen-in just ahead.  I think we may be able to climb over the gap on a pile of rubble."




OOC: I want to give others a chance to respond, so for the moment just a minor correction on what Tal said (sorry for any confusion in my description): the pile of rubble is fifty to sixty feet away, under the far end of the walkway. It isn't close to the gap in the bridge at all, and can't be used as a climbing aid.

If you haven't looked at the thread in a couple of days, scroll up -- important events have transpired.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 9, 2004)

*First PbP combat!*

OOC: Okeydoke -- it's been two days, I'm moving on. 

Hand on the hilt of his rapier, Artemis steps gingerly out onto the canted walkway. The torchlight behind him provides little in the way of clues about his surroundings -- apart from the broken bridge, it could stretch hundreds of feet in every direction.

Carefully prodding and scanning the stone in front of him, the barbarian finds that the bridge is surprisingly stable. The surface is smooth and solid, and he feels no shifting beneath his feet -- nor does he find any traps.

That's when he hears the sound everyone else already picked up: the wet _schlup_ of something moving off to his right, somewhere below the bridge.

Scanning the room with his darkvision, Tal looks in the same direction. On a smooth section of floor, he sees 



Spoiler



an enormous, amorphous shape -- roughly cubic, with each "face" about fifteen feet across. It's about fifteen feet from the bridge, but at floor level. It's moving slowly in Artemis's direction, but it doesn't look like there's a way for it to reach him.



Panning past Artemis and looking over his shoulder, Tal examines the rubble pile where he heard the other sound. He sees 



Spoiler



a pair of eyes the size of eggs, vaguely insectile and swirling with various colors. There's a glimpse of a furred head with odd, overlapping mandibles. The head is about the size of a large dog's, and it looks like the creature is trying to stay out of sight.



OOC: ...which is a good time to roll for initiative!

DM (S) = 26
Tuggle = 21 ([20]+1)
Tal = 18 ([17]+1)
Marduke = 12 ([10]+2)
Artemis = 9 ([2]+7)
Cupric = 3 ([3]+0)
DM (C) = 1

The next post will be the actions of the monsters/NPCs for round 1. After that, everyone will have 48 hours to post their action for round 1 -- you can post in any order, but activities will _occur_ in initiative order. You can revise your posts up until the deadline based on what you think will result from other folks' actions. If you've got questions/need clarifications, I'll try to answer them ASAP -- bearing in mind that I'm at work from 8:00 AM to 6:00 PM (usually).

*48 hours = 9:00 PM EST on Wednesday, 11/8.* If I haven't heard from you by then, I'll assume you're taking the full defense action (+4 to AC) until you chime in, and we'll move on. 

Here's the map -- right now, for Tal only: battlemap. If your actions will take you into the next room with a way to see what's around, then you can see the map.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 9, 2004)

*Round 1 - Monster actions*

The wet slurping sound moves closer to the bridge, though it's still clearly below that level. It sounds big and heavy. If you can see it (use your judgment): 



Spoiler



it's a huge oozing cube of translucent slime, about fifteen feet on a side. Bits of debris can be seen inside it, and its surface shimmers with an unpleasant slickness.


 OOC: This is Initiative 1.

Something dislodges a few more pebbles from the rubble heap directly opposite your door-panel, but takes no apparent action. There's a sense of greedy anticipation, somehow communicated to you from across the room. OOC: This is Initiative 26.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 9, 2004)

"Can we get some more light in here?" Artemis exclaims, "There's angry stuff shuffling around below me, and I can't see it well."

OOC: Artemis puts away his rapier and draws his bow. He will shoot at the quivering blob if he gets enough light next round. 5+7=12 to hit. Edit: 2 damage.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 9, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> OOC: Artemis puts away his rapier and draws his bow. He will shoot at the quivering blob if he gets enough light next round. 5+7=12 to hit.




Don't forget to roll damage dice at the same time -- even if you know you missed (not saying Art will miss). It saves time. 

A "plan B" might also be a good idea -- what if something more threatening rears a pseudopod, or shoots at you? I'm not trying to be picky -- but again, it saves time (and gives me a better idea of what you'd do if I have to guess).


----------



## Xen (Nov 9, 2004)

*Tal*

"Looks like trouble below!  Artemis, watch yourself - something's hiding out in the rubble across the room as well."  Tal places one hand over the symbol of Torm's fist hanging from his neck, and grimaces in concentration.  "Sword of Torm, Attack!" shouts Tal, as he brushes by Artemis, pulling a cross bow from his side.


OOC:  Tal casts "spiritual weapon" and directs the spiritual two handed sword's attack at the hiding creature.  If the blob threatens any party meamber before Tal's initiative is up, the weapon will instead attack the blob.  Attack roll is 5 [2 + 3 BAB] dmg 8 [8 +0].    Assuming Tal does not think the area is threatened by the blob, after casting he moves to G2, drawing his crossbow on the move.


----------



## thedangerranger (Nov 9, 2004)

Cupric draws his bow as he takes cover in the newly opened doorway, as he scans the room for possible targets he casts _Dancing Lights_. I am dispersing the three torch equivalent globes to cover as much of the room as possible.
OOC: I am doing the "lean out just far enough to get a good shot" thing with the doorway.


----------



## dharmabum (Nov 9, 2004)

*Entering the fray*

Tuggle cranes his neck (and moves his feet if necessary) to see beyond the door way.  He will peek between lumbering human sized legs if need be.  Taking his cue from the firing/muttered expletives of his friends, he fires off a round of magic missile toward the ooze.    He fights off a twinge of guilt about not "mage handing" the door open, but rationalizes that if the boys with the big muscles don't have to use them occasionally, they will atrophy, wither, and eventually become useless.  Of course, if asked directly, he will turn the force of all his (considerable) charm toward making the explaination more palatable. 

OOC: I roll MM for 2, 3, and 4 points total.


----------



## glincaelin (Nov 9, 2004)

*Marduke the Confused*

“In the name of Grummish the Incontinent – WHAT GIVES?!”  Marduke bellows into the corridor after turning to face the sudden flurry of activity.  

_I always miss the good stuff…well, then again that's probably why I’ve lived so long!  Hep!  Better go save someone!_

Marduke hefts his urgosh, pushes his cloak aside and advances.

OOC:  Marduke will move up to the rear of whoever is last in the congo line…to M27? Do I go before Cupric?  Where am I and who are all these strange people? (check the OOC page for more questions).  Also:  M has darkvision…can I see anything from there?


----------



## haiiro (Nov 11, 2004)

*Round 1 - Partial*

OOC: This is going to be tricky...

With Artemis already a few steps out onto the canted bridge, and Tal blocking the doorway as he describes the room beyond it, Tuggle darts down the corridor and peers around the aasimar. As the sphere of torchlight expands, the gnome's dark-adapted eyes see the whole chamber -- and he focuses in on the largest thing in it: the vast six-sided slimepile that's creeping up towards the gap in the bridge.

Wrinkling his nose with distaste, Tuggle fires off three magical tattoo needles. They home in unerringly and strike the cube along its top surface, having almost no effect.

From the doorway, Tal shouts a warning to Artemis about the cube, and also about whatever is hiding in the rubble on the far side of the room. Then he clasps his holy symbol and calls forth a spirit weapon: Torm's fearsome greatsword.

Shining with the pure light of faith, it streaks across the room to strike the creature lurking in the debris. Artemis and Tuggle catch a glimpse of a ferret-like head with large insectile eyes and overlapping mandibles, and then the sword is upon it.

Unfortunately, Torm's judgment is a bit less effective than usual: the creature's head darts out, it's snapping mandibles yawn open, and it _inhales_ Tal's _spiritual weapon_. Like smoke, the sword dissipates and is drawn into the beast's greedy mouth. Its fur ruffles and the whole creature actually _grows_ slightly as it absorbs the magical energy.

Tal is already in motion, brushing past Artemis as he heads out onto the bridge. He draws his crossbow as he moves into a firing position -- and then things start to get messy.

Two long, sleek shapes emerge from the large pile of rubble. Their bodies are nearly four feet long, and they immediately remind you of weasels. They have bulging, insect-like eyes that shimmer with swirls of color, and pronged mandibles that quiver around their mouths. From midway down their backs to their haunches, they have no fur -- instead, a noisome, scabrous patch of something that looks very much like a brain covers that part of their bodies. The one Tal had already seen has a lighter pelt than the other, and is slightly smaller.

The small one scampers nimbly out of the rubble and darts a bit closer to the bridge. It posts up on its hind legs and weaves its front paws in a complex series of motions -- and a patch of thick, viscous grease appears on the bridge, right under Tal and Artemis.

Simultaneously, the larger creature scampers over to the base of the stairs and circles around until it's facing the bridge. It too stands up and casts a spell, and a gleaming wedge of blue energy darts from its paws and streaks towards Talishmere.

He tries to duck out of the way, but too late: the triangle slams into him, lifts him up, and carries him off the bridge at high speed -- tossing him to the floor about ten feet away. Tal hits the ground with a tremendous clangor, narrowly missing landing _in_ the gelatinous cube, and somehow manages to hold onto his crossbow.

Where before his feet were firmly planted on the pink stone of the bridge, now Artemis is standing on a slippery layer of grease -- and then, in an instant, he's flat on his arse in it. He slides around, but manages to keep himself on the bridge.

Bellowing in confusion, Marduke rushes up to the doorway and stops next to Tuggle. Hefting his urgrosh, he peers into the room with his darkvision. He sees the two ferretlike creatures off to the left, Artemis sliding around in front of him, and Tal flat on his back off to the right, on the floor of the chamber -- not far from the gelatinous cube.

OOC: I stopped just before Artemis's action because a lot has changed since the start of the round -- two new combatants, Tal's fall, and the fact that Art himself is prone and in a puddle of grease.

*Artemis, here's your chance to revise your action, if you want to.* You don't think standing up in the slime will cause you to fall down again -- but moving likely will. As soon as you've made your decision, I'll finish the round. Cupric, based on what you posted it seems like your course would stay the same (let me know if I'm wrong), and the same goes for Marduke, glin.

Here's the map as it stands just before Artemis's action: updated map, round 1.

In-game background for the narrative above, in order of occurrence:

- When Tal's _spiritual weapon_ attacked the bug-eyed creature, he needed to make a caster level check, and got a 19 ([15]+4). It failed. This was not a check to overcome spell resistance.

- When the weasel-things moved, that was because they delayed their action until a specific circumstance came about. Their new initiative is 17.

- Tal got a Reflex save against the delta of energy: 3 ([1]+2). He got knocked back 11 feet (3d6 roll), and then fell the 30 feet to the ground, taking 3d6 damage for the fall: 15 points. Ouch.

- Artemis then got a Reflex save to avoid slipping in the grease: 9 ([2]+7), which failed. It was followed up with a DC 10 Reflex save to see if he stayed on the bridge: 13 ([6]+7), which succeeded.

Let me know what you think about my combat description, and how effectively I'm conveying cues about the environment and your foes, over in the OOC thread.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 11, 2004)

OOC: Well if I haven't gotten to putting away the rapier, I'll hold onto it.

"Magic eating weasels!" Artemis shouts. On his back & holding his rapier, Artemis grasps the edge of the bridge and slides himself off in the direction of the magic weasels, attacking them fiercely when he is in range.

Landing in H-1. He will jump & tumble toward "Sg." And will attack if he can get close enough this round. Or next round if he can't.
Jump=14 (5+9), Tumble=29 (17+12), Attack=16 (8+8), Damage=1


----------



## haiiro (Nov 11, 2004)

*Round 1 Completed, Start of Round 2!*

OOC: Picking up with Artemis's action...

With a cry of, "Magic eating weasels!" Artemis somehow endeavors to flop _gracefully_ off of the bridge, rapier in hand, and land upright. Still moving, he dives and rolls over the chasm -- it's deep, but only about a foot wide in most places -- as he heads for the closest insect-weasel.

Coming out of his series of rolls just in front of it, he continues the motion and thrusts deftly at the creature with his rapier -- but misjudges slightly, managing only to skim one of its paws with the tip.

Cupric paces up to the doorway, drawing his bow as he approaches the battle. Using the doorway for cover, he casts _dancing lights_ into the room. As the four globes of light skim away from his outstretched hand, Cupric guides them with his mind until they are in the center of the room and spread out as far as they can be.

This lights up the room quite brightly, with only the furthest reaches -- by the broken archway, and the central door at the top of the stairs -- still somewhat in shadow. The radius of Tuggle's torchlight is suddenly much less important: now everyone can see equally well as the battle gets underway.

One part of it gets underway rather slowly, but then again it doesn't have far to go. The cube shudders slightly as it changes direction, sliding heavily across the floor towards Tal for a few inches -- and then putting on a hideous burst of speed, one corner deforming around the heap of rubble as it lunges for him.

It hits him, tilting over as it slams a wall of acidic slime down onto the aasimar. The acid doesn't affect him, but the crushing force does -- and a second after that, so does the paralysis. As the ooze forms back up into its cubic shape, the coating of jelly that covers Tal extends its icy fingers into his muscles -- he can't move at all.

OOC: In-game background again:

- You said Jump and Tumble, Artemis, but either will work for doing a controlled fall -- so I went with Tumble, as it's higher: DC 15, you beat it by miles. That takes 30' at 3d6 damage and turns it into 1d6 lethal, 1d6 subdual: 3 lethal, 4 subdual. Nice.

- Artemis hit the creature, just not very hard. 

- _Dancing lights_ can create four globes, though you mentioned three in your post, tdr. I assumed you wanted a nice, brightly lit room, so I went with all four in the most effective spot possible.

- Tal & the cube: Tal is prone, which gives him -4 to AC. The cube rolled a 17 and hit, doing 1d6 slam damage + 1d6 acid: 5 slam, 3 acid. The 3 acid is soaked up by Tal's resist acid 5 (go aasimar!), so he takes 5 total.

Tal got a Fortitude save vs. paralysis: 14 ([10]+4). He is immobile. Tal's history of "bad luck with oozes" continues...

-----

*Round 2*

Updated map, for round 2.

New initiative order:

Tuggle = 21
Tal = 18 (paralyzed)
DM (Weasels) = 17 (after delaying in round 1)
Marduke = 12
Artemis = 9
Cupric = 3
DM (Cube) = 1

Damage taken so far:

Weasel "Sg" = 1
Cube = 9

Artemis = 3 lethal, 4 subdual
Tal = 20, paralysis

*48 hour deadline for round 2: 1:00 AM EST on 11/13.*


----------



## haiiro (Nov 11, 2004)

*Round 2: Monsters' Actions*

The mandible-ferret Artemis is trying to skewer skitters back a few feet, then posts again and spins a web of unwholesome magical threads and flings it at the barbarian.

The larger one looks hungrily at the three Follies crowded into the doorway above, faceted eyes shining in the light of Cupric's globes. It stands on its hind legs and waits, little paws weaving in front of it. Whorls of magic illuminate its claws -- to the eyes of experienced adventurers, a spell held at the ready.

The cube shudders as it prepares to engulf Tal, after which it can consume him at its leisure.

OOC: Sg (by Artemis) will take a 5-foot step back to M-4, then cast _cause fear_ on the barbarian.

Se is readying a spell and watching the Follies by the door closely. (This is one that cast _grease_ last round.)

Unless something diverts it, the cube will move diagonally into D-E-F-2 and engulf Tal. Because he is paralyzed, it will succeed automatically. It is concerned only with eating the easiest meal that presents itself.


----------



## Xen (Nov 12, 2004)

*Tal*


OOC:  And for my next trick...  I will... um...
                         Lay paralyzed in this puddle of goo!
Actually, if it requires no motion, Tal will use the divine vigor feat.  If it requires motion, he will lay on the ground burning with Torm's vengeance - or is that the acid?


----------



## haiiro (Nov 12, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> Actually, if it requires no motion, Tal will use the divine vigor feat. If it requires motion, he will lay on the ground burning with Torm's vengeance - or is that the acid?




OOC: Unlike actually turning/rebuking undead (where you have to present your holy symbol), Divine Vigor only requires that you "spend a turn/rebuke attempt." I'm going to rule that this requires no motion -- you just get all vigorous.

As for the acid, your resistance means there's only a 1 in 6 chance it'll affect Tal every time he gets hit with it.


----------



## Xen (Nov 12, 2004)

*Tal*


OOC:  Yup, considering he has to hit -10 to die, the probability of that happening within the next 16 rounds is like 3.5e-11% (assuming no HP loss due to bleeding on the way).  He'll take the +2 to con, (+4 Hp) all the same!
  I'll add it in on his init this round!


----------



## thedangerranger (Nov 12, 2004)

Cupric leans out of the doorway _just_ enough to fire a _silent sound_ at the blob of goo.

OOC: Contingency plan is to cast _harmony_. If _silent sound_ works, here are the rolls:Touch attack of: 9+3=12. Damage: 5+3+5+6+4 = 23


----------



## haiiro (Nov 13, 2004)

*Marduke*

OOC: glincaelin's post from over in OOC

-----

“By Torm’s overactive hair glands, does anyone have a rope?!”  

OOC:  Marduke will ready to climb down a rope if one is tied off, and will tie one off if someone give him one.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 13, 2004)

Artemis draws a goblin grenade from his haversack with his free hand, while stepping forward and attacking the Bug Weasel with his rapier.

Attack: 8+8=16 to hit
Damage: 3

If I'm forced to flee by _cause fear_, I'll retreat to F-1 and draw the grenade while moving; if I can control where I run to and assuming I can go under the bridge at G-1.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 14, 2004)

*Round 2 Summary, and Round 3*

Expecting an attack from the bug-weasel that's eyeing the doorway, Tuggle drops into a crouch and gets ready to avoid anything coming his way. Standing over the gnome as he peers around the doorway, Marduke asks for a rope and prepares to haul himself down off the bridge if one is presented. Across the room, one of the weasels readies itself for an action that never comes -- and the puddle of thick grease coating the bridge vanishes.

Down on the rubble-strewn floor, the ferret-creature in melee with Artemis skitters back out of reach and twirls a small web of magical energy into the barbarian. As it settles over him, Artemis's skin blanches white, his eyes grow wide and frenzied, and he turns to flee.

While the rush of primal fear -- _run! hide! run! survive!_ -- courses through his mind, Artemis somehow manages to keep some of his wits about him: as he hops over the chasm and runs beneath the bridge, he draws a gremlyn grenade from his belt. He flees until he reaches his first obstacle: the wall, very close to Tal.

His attention focused on the towering cube of slime that is about to engulf Tal, Cupric lets fly with _silent sound_. Though the ray is invisible, and the sound itself is far too high-pitched for anyone to hear, its effect on the cube can't be missed: it bores a hole through one side, blasting slime out over the floor as it tunnels into the heart of the ooze. The bolt leaves behind a hole too large for the creature to close, and its whole body ripples with the shock.

Laying on the floor looking up at one vast face of the cube, Tal draws on his inner strength and feels a flood of divine vigor pass through his paralyzed frame. He gets a glimmer of hope when Cupric's bolt tears into the cube, but it's over before he's had a chance to enjoy it.

In one sudden lurch, the cube slides its monstrous bulk over Tal's body, engulfing him entirely. Some loathesome internal process draws him up inside the thing, where he is visible to Cupric and Artemis as a dark, vaguely humanoid shape. Unfortunately, it doesn't stop there: a second tasty treat has appeared in front of it, and the cube keeps going -- it tries to swallow Artemis as well.

Acting in instinct alone, the nimble barbarian pushes off from the wall and ducks under the bridge just in time. The cube's great bulk slams into the wall inches from his face.

----

OOC:

- With no post from db, Tuggle took total defense for the round (+4 to AC).

- Marduke and the other mandible-mustelid both readied actions for events that never came to pass, so their initiative remains the same for the next round.

- Artemis got a Will save against _cause fear_'s effect: 4 ([3]+1), which failed. It made sense that he could still draw the grenade, almost as a reaction to his panic (lighting and throwing it would have been off limits).

- Divine Vigor (good call!) puts Tal up by +2 Con, and gives him +4 HP. After the 20 he took last round, that bumps him up from 6 HP to 10 HP.

- The cube swept up Tal automatically, as he is paralyzed. Being engulfed did 5 acid damage to Tal, which his resistance soaked up (no damage). When it engulfed Artemis, he normally would have had two options: take an attack of opportunity, and get engulfed automatically, or try to avoid it with a DC 13 Reflex save. Fleeing in fear, he was only able to try and avoid it -- and he got a 13 ([6]+7)!

- Artemis is still frightened (must flee as best as he is able) for one more round. He can pick his way around the cube so as to avoid attacks of opportunity, but his goal is to get away from the weasel ("Sg").

-----

Round 3

Round 3 map.

Damage taken so far:

Weasel "Sg" = 1
Cube = 32

Artemis = 3 lethal, 4 subdual
Tal = 20, paralysis

*48 hour deadline for round 3: 3:15 PM EST on Tuesday, 11/16.*


----------



## haiiro (Nov 14, 2004)

What with the mandibles and all, it's hard to tell for sure, but you'd swear that the weasel that made Artemis panic is _grinning_. It drops to all fours, scampers over to the closest heap of rubble, and hurls a glowing blue delta of energy at Artemis -- the same spell that blew Tal off the bridge.

The other creature gives up on whatever it was waiting for and skitters over towards its companion. He chooses his spot on the floor carefully, then stands up and begins casting a spell -- and by the tiny, gleaming triangle that's forming in itspaws, you'd say it's the same one the other weasel is throwing at Artemis. It stops just before releasing the spell, holding the energy at the ready as he watches the doorway closely.

Over by the bridge, the cube continues to try and digest Tal (not realizing how long this might take), and lurches towards Artemis.

OOC: Sg moves to L-2 and casts _forceful shove_ on Artemis.

Se moves to K-3 and readies _forceful shove_ to cast on the first person that steps out onto the bridge.

The cube will move to reach Artemis and make a slam attack against him. If another fleshy treat is on the floor and presents a better target, it will move to crush them instead. Basically, it's hungry.


----------



## dharmabum (Nov 14, 2004)

*Abomination*

Striking a blow for Gods fearing burrowing creatures everywhere, Tuggle redirects his wrath towards Weasle Sg with another magic missile attack. 

3,3,5


----------



## Xen (Nov 14, 2004)

*Tal*

_This is actually quite comfortable_, Tal thinks to himself.  _Almost like I'm floating.  I wonder how long I can hold my breath..._  a sudden moment of panic flashes, then turns to righteous anger... _I WILL SMITE YOU, VISCOUS BLOB OF EVIL!_ 


OOC:  Unable to take an action Tal enjoys his "jelly bath," realizing some people pay a lot of coin for this kind of thing in the finer segments of Selgaunt.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 14, 2004)

Artemis is scared! Being trapped between the cube and the Bug Weasel is too terrifying! He double moves to F-10 to cower in fear behind the rubble and whimper for his mommy.

Aiee!

OOC: Reflex save=27 (20+7) against the weasel spell if I get to roll it, otherwise whatever Martin rolls.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 14, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> OOC: Reflex save=27 (20+7) against the weasel spell if I get to roll it, otherwise whatever Martin rolls.




You guys can always anticipate rolls -- it's actually a big help, and there's no downside.


----------



## thedangerranger (Nov 15, 2004)

"To the Abyss with ye, ye thrice damned rodents", Cupric replies to the creatures currently causing the Follies their woes.
Drawing and sighting down the shaft, Cupric dredges up the memories of an ancient epic battle. He softly starts singing the battle-hymn of the elven army from that long forgotten war as he takes aim on one of the weasels (Se). As the song reaches its _piano-forte_ climax, he lets fly his arrow.

OOC: A whopping natural 20 on the attack with an 18+5 = 23 for the confirm. I was so giddy I actually rolled a 20 I called Stef over. Oh yeah... Damage: 4+5+6 + 3 magic = 18. I'm using boar rider's shortbow. Thats why I asked earlier whether I had it or not. I thought I did, just wanted to confirm.
Just in case I rolled a reflex save too: 15+4=19. 
My contingency it to shoot whichever weasel I can. Barring that I will silent sound the slime again. Touch attack 8+3=11. Damage=6+5+3+2+2=18.


----------



## glincaelin (Nov 15, 2004)

*Marduke*

_Well I’ll be a kin of Asmodius! No rope, can’t fly and it’s a long fall._  Marduke’s beard twitches as he considers his options.  _There’s gotta be a way!_

OOC:  Marduke searches for a way down or odd stonework…Search:  11 (7+2+2 for bein’ a Dwarf).  If it looks like Tuggle Butterknees or The Cooper need the space they’re all sharing Marduke will take a 5’ (or more) step back after his abysmal (HA!) search effort.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 16, 2004)

glincaelin said:
			
		

> OOC:  Marduke searches for a way down or odd stonework…Search:  11 (7+2+2 for bein’ a Dwarf).  If it looks like Tuggle Butterknees or The Cooper need the space they’re all sharing Marduke will take a 5’ (or more) step back after his abysmal (HA!) search effort.




OOC: I need to clarify this a little: if you find a way down, are you taking it (knowing the risk of stepping out onto the bridge)?


----------



## glincaelin (Nov 16, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> OOC: I need to clarify this a little: if you find a way down, are you taking it (knowing the risk of stepping out onto the bridge)?




OOC:  well, no.  I'll just look this round and see what I see.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 18, 2004)

*Round 3 Summary, and Round 4*

Peeking around Marduke, Tuggle lets fly a trio of tattoo needles at his closest foe. Its eyes glittering brightly, the weasel opens wide and swallows the needles without apparent effort. The "brain" on its hindquarters glows, and the entire creature grows slightly larger.

Down below, Tal floats -- oddly serene -- inside the gelatinous cube.

The weasel that swallowed Tuggle's spell flings his delta of energy at Artemis, hoping to drive him straight into the heart of the cube. Reflexes firing on the full force of instinct, Artemis's body is moving before his panicked mind has a chance to think, _hey, maybe I should, you know, try and dodge that_, and it's done -- the missile has no effect on him.

Still crouched, Artemis runs full-tilt towards the far side of the room. He hops over the chasm, dances around patches of debris, and winds up cowering against the far wall. Almost as soon as he arrives, he feels his fear start to dissipate.

Up above, Cupric's metallic hair flies back as he launches into a battle-hymn with great fervor (if not high volume), giving himself just long enough to let the song stir him before he draws back _Viper's Tail_ and fires on the furthest creature. The arrow buries itself to the fletching in the malformed beast's chest, and its mandibles clack wildly as viscous fluid starts to stain its fur. It makes a high-pitched screeching noise that sets your teeth on edge.

Unnoticed by all, Marduke pokes his head around the doorway and scans the closest wall -- looking for enough handholds to make it down to floor level. With the bright guadripartite light of Cupric's spell-globes, he spots what looks like a way down -- not an easy one, but it just might work.

Below him, the cube unsticks itself from that same wall and shudders its way towards Artemis. How it knows where the barbarian went, or what it thinks of its nigh-indigestable meal, no one will ever know. It slimes its way across the room, its bulk sliding it over the chasm with ease, and bears down on Artemis -- in another instant, it will be on top of him.

-----

OOC: 

- Tuggle's MM vs. Sg required a caster level check (just like Tal's sword): 17 ([12]+5), no cigar.

- Tal's acid jelly spa treatment netted 4 points of acid damage, also known as none.

- Artemis: the fear is gone, baby, the fear is gone.

- glin, Marduke spotted a tough way down: DC 20 Climb check. You'd only need one check, but moving at more than 1/4 your speed changes the equation.

Updated map, for round 4.

Damage taken so far:

Weasel "Sg" = 1
Weasel "Se" = 18
Cube = 32

Artemis = 3 lethal, 4 subdual
Tal = 20, paralysis

*48 hour deadline for round 4: 9:30 PM EST on 11/19.*


----------



## haiiro (Nov 18, 2004)

The fur on its chest slick with what can only be blood, the further weasel summons a think patch of greasy slime on the surface of the bridge. This done, it darts underneath the bridge itself, out of sight to everyone but Artemis (at the moment) -- leaving a trail of bloodspots behind it.

After moving into range, the other weasel slings the same web of fear it used on Artemis at Tuggle, spinning the strands of energy across the room at high speed.

_Food_, "thinks" the cube, as it slams fifty thousand pounds of goo into Artemis.

OOC: Se is going to cast _grease_ on G-1 and G-2 (on the bridge), and then move to G-3 (under the bridge).

Sg moves to J-4 and casts _cause fear_ on Tuggle.

Cube slams Artemis, if he's in range, or moves and slams any other food source that comes into range.


----------



## Xen (Nov 18, 2004)

*Tal*

_Tastes kind of like warm sea water,_ thinks Tal, pensively.


OOC:  Tal will delay his "action" long enough to come up first in the initiative order.  If Tal actually needs to take an action at some point to do this, he'll blow a turning attempt on another divine vigor.  I think this kind of delay takes 2 rounds, after which Tal could potentially act on the third - though I'm not entirely sure on that.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 18, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> _Tastes kind of like warm sea water,_ thinks Tal, pensively.
> 
> 
> OOC:  Tal will delay his "action" long enough to come up first in the initiative order.  If Tal actually needs to take an action at some point to do this, he'll blow a turning attempt on another divine vigor.  I think this kind of delay takes 2 rounds, after which Tal could potentially act on the third - though I'm not entirely sure on that.




OOC: Hrm. To do this, you would need to delay until the following round (round 5), in which you could act on the initiative count of your choosing -- 22 would put you first. And you're right, by doing that you'd lose your regular turn for round 5, and be able to act on 22 in round 6...except that you may still be paralyzed. So the Divine Vigor would go off in round 5, on count 22, and that'd be your new initiative. 

I assume you're using Divine Vigor because it counts as an action, even though a second boost won't stack with the first one (both are enhancement bonuses)?


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 18, 2004)

Artemis tumbles out of trouble under the bridge and moves stealthily through the rubble to K-6. He lights his grenade.

OOC: Tumble to avoid AoO=19 (7+12). Trying to put weasel closer to the cube than me, and stay out of the Weasel's threatened area. I try to move sliently & hide while moving (at normal speed) to get to K-6 without the J-4 Weasel noticing. -5 penalties to Hide & Move Silent at normal speed. Hide= 21 (15+11-5) Move Silent= 12 (7+10-5)


----------



## Xen (Nov 19, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> I assume you're using Divine Vigor because it counts as an action, even though a second boost won't stack with the first one (both are enhancement bonuses)?




OOC:  Quite so.  I just figured that, this way, if Tal's paralysis ever wears off, he will be at the top of the batting order.  Also, I don't plan on posting much (just assume Tal is having wet dreams of Torm's due diligence), so feel free not to wait for me to post (until Tal is no longer paralyzed).


----------



## thedangerranger (Nov 19, 2004)

Cupric again bellows out a clear note specifically designed to disrupt the Cubes body.

OOC: Silent sound on the cube. Touch attack 12+3=15. Damage 1+5+2+3+6=17. Fallback plans include peppering whichever weasel I can see with arrows (I'd prefer the wounded one). Attack: 16+5=21 Damage: 4+1 = 5.
If I have a shot on no one and the cube is unavailable for silent sounding, I will start my inspire courage.


----------



## dharmabum (Nov 19, 2004)

*A way down*

"Climb down and attack the damn things." yells Tuggle..."My magic does nothing!"
Tuggle casts Rope Trick in order to allow Marduke to join the fray below the bridge.


----------



## glincaelin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Marduke*

"Hrmph!"  

OOC:  If some way of descending becomes apparent Marduke will use it (except the DC20 climb...).  Otherwise Marduke stays out of the way and delays.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 20, 2004)

OOC: db and glin: _rope trick_ requires a piece of rope to do it's thang -- it's not a component so much as it is an integral part of the spell. It won't create a rope to go with its trick.

I'm headed out in a little bit, so the 9:30 EST deadline will be kind of mushy anyway -- there's time to hop back in and revise what you want to do. 

Edit: We seem to slow down a lot on weekends, so I'm just going to let this one wait until Monday (or Sunday, if db responds sooner).


----------



## dharmabum (Nov 23, 2004)

*Tuggle*

"Ok" Tuggle thinks,"Clearly the weasles aren't having any damage from my magic missile attack...perhaps the cube will be more suseptible.  I *think* there's enough cube between the surface and Tal that he'll be ok."  

Tuggle casts MM with rolls of 5,5,3 at the cube.  IF I have time, I'll also ask Marduke if he has any rope.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 23, 2004)

*Round 4 Summary, and Round 5*

Hoping not to hit Tal, Tuggle fires off a trio of _magic missiles_ at the cube. Perhaps intent on its next meal, it doesn't seem to notice -- although the needles burrow wide holes through its flesh. Turning to Marduke, Tuggle asks in an offhand sort of way if the dwarf has any rope.

Safely protected by thousands of pounds of living slime, Tal continues to enjoy his jelly bath.

The heavily wounded weasel darts underneath the bridge, pausing just long enough to re-coat the surface with another puddle of magical grease. It's bleeding heavily, and looks frightened -- it's mandibles continue to writhe frantically, slowing only to cast the spell.

At the same time, its comrade moves into range and slings a web of fear at Tuggle. It ensnares the gnome, but he shakes most of it off -- perhaps fuelled by his intense distaste for these . . . things that are an offense to upstanding burrowing creatures everywhere.

Up in the doorway, next to Tuggle, Marduke waits for just the right moment to enter the fray (preferably without falling to his death in the process).

Sandwiched between the wall and fifty thousand pounds of hungry slime, Artemis somersaults out of the cube's way -- easily avoiding its clumsy lunge in his direction -- and comes out of his roll padding quietly towards one of the weasels. It seems totally focused on the bridge, and gives no sign that it heard him. Pleased, the barbarian stealthily lights his readied gremlyn grenade.

As the cube shudders back from its attempt to eat Artemis, Cupric's mouth opens and his fingers tense as another sound, powerful but silent, tears into the cube. With the loudest, wettest _splorching_ sound any of you have ever heard, all fifty thousand pounds of it explode messily. The entire room is coated in cube-slime -- and where the cube "stood" before, Tal is laying on the ground, frozen, with an expression of something very like bliss on his face.

-----

OOC:

- Tuggle made his save vs. the _cause fear_: 20 ([17]+3), so he's just shaken for the next round only -- a -2 to penalty to attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks and ability checks.

- The cube rolled missed Artemis with it's AoO vs. his Tumble result. The wounded weasel is in no state to notice him creeping around, and the other couldn't see him -- so just a Listen check, and it rolled a 1.

- Tal readied to use Divine Vigor, which he'll do on count 22 in round 5, resetting his initiative but losing his regular action (except that he's still paralyzed, of course). The DV won't have any effect.

Updated map, for round 5.

New initiative:

Tal = 22 (paralyzed)
Tuggle = 21
DM (Weasels) = 17
Marduke = 12
Artemis = 9
Cupric = 3

Damage taken so far:

Weasel "Sg" = 1
Weasel "Se" = 18
Cube = Very, very dead

Artemis = 3 lethal, 4 subdual
Tal = 20, paralysis

*48 hour deadline for round 5: 10:30 PM EST on 11/24.*


----------



## haiiro (Nov 23, 2004)

*Weaselicious*

Everyone can see the unwounded weasel arc a ray of dissonance into the center of Cupric's globes of dancing light, trying to shred their magic and make them dissipate. This done, it scoots underneath the bridge, out of sight to everyone but Artemis (who sees it crouch protectively by the other weasel).

Its companion -- also only visible to Artemis (Tal has a great view of the ceiling) -- crawls away, towards the wall directly under the bridge. Hunched over, it calls a globe of that same dissonant energy into its paws and waits.

OOC: Sg uses _dispel magic_ on Cupric's _dancing lights_ globes, and then moves to G-4 under the bridge. If the dispel works, light sources -- currently only Tuggle's _everburning torch_ will become important for some Follies (just something to bear in mind).

Se crawls to G-1 under the bridge and readies a _dispel magic_ of its own.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 23, 2004)

Not wanting to waste his freshly lit grenade, Artemis steps adjacent (J-5) to the Weasel beast and quietly drops the grenade on the ground directly between or behind its feet. 

Also, not wanting to miss a rare sneak attack opportunity while an opponent is distracted, Artemis forcefully plants his rapier directly between the shoulder blades of his victim.

I'm not sure if I should consider this a full attack or regular attack. I should be able to drop an item in an adjacent space as a free action (PHB p144), but the level of control I desire may require a action. I'm not sure if I get a flanking bonus or invisibility bonus or not.  I'll just roll a bunch of dice and let Martin sort it out.

Option 1: Free action grenade drop + rapier attack.
Rapier Attack: 26=18+8+?. Threaten roll:18=10+8. Damage: 15=1+3+5+6
Grenade Damage: (3d6?) 9=5+2+2.

Option 2: Full attack with grenade drop + rapier attack.
Two weapon penalties - off-hand is light: -4 primary, -8 secondary
Rapier Attack: 22=18+8-4+?. Threaten roll:18=10+8. Damage: 15=1+3+5+6
Grenade Attack: 3=4+7-8+?. Damage: (3d6?) 9=5+2+2.

Backup option in case weasel moves out of 5-ft step range:
Quench the grenade fuse with thumb as a free action. Move as necessary to  attack the weasel with the rapier with sneak attack.
I'll reroll the attack in case I can't use the good one above.
Rapier Attack: 19=11+8+?. Damage: 11=5+1+5

Whew.

Edit: I guess we were writing replies at the same time.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 23, 2004)

Artemis tries his hardest to wave his arms around like he's casting magic, and makes some vocalizations like Tuggle & Cupric make when they're casting.  

Bluff: 21=16+5. Perform(Dance): 14=9+5.

At the last moment, he pitches his lit grenade over to the lightly damaged weasel's face(Sg), hoping he'll try to take a bite as it explodes.

Thrown Grenade Attack: 15=8+7. Damage: 14=5+4+5.


----------



## thedangerranger (Nov 23, 2004)

*Well, it's worth a shot...*

"Okay, so you want to play a game of 'who's the better tactical magician...'", Cupric mutters under his breath, recognizing the spell Sg is casting. "Hrmph... Try this then!"
As soon as his _dancing lights_ winks out (if it does) Cupric casts another but is careful to direct the globes in such a way that they remain out of line-of-sight of the weasels by using the bridge as "cover".
Cupric then readies a "boom-arrow" for shooting next round, all the while trying a little psy-ops.
"Listen, whomever or whatever you are. You have already lost this situation. Your slime is gone, and you have tasted just a little of the pain we can inflict with our weapons. I credit you with your surprise, but that is now gone and if you do not surrender right now, we will grant you no quarter."

OOC: If the weasel fails its caster level check for the _dispel magic_ I will instead start bard song and ready the "boom-arrow" as well as maneuvering the current lights in a way to force the weasels into the open if they want line-of-sigh to dispel.  I will have done the talking before the song. So here are the rolls for Cupric this round:
Knowledge Arcana: 7+7=14
Bluff 18 + 13 = 31 (!)
Diplomacy 7 + 15 = 22
Intimidate 5 + 5 = 10


----------



## glincaelin (Nov 23, 2004)

*No rope for love or money*

_I swear, Gnomes are daft!_   “Uh, not two breaths ago I asked if any of _you_ had rope!”

OOC:  Marduke…delays.


----------



## Xen (Nov 25, 2004)

*Tal*

_Okay, this is not NEARLY as comfortable._


OOC: No change in Tal's planned actions.


----------



## dharmabum (Nov 28, 2004)

Tuggle is going to get out some caltrops and plan on throwing them down towards the weasleness if it comes his way.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 30, 2004)

*Round 5*

Seeing the weasels darting about, Tuggle readies a handful of caltrops to slow their approach -- but both wind up beneath the bridge, and for the time being the 'trops just prick the gnome's palms like a handful of rose stems.

Propped across the narrow chasm, with acidic jelly oozing off of his stiffly frozen form, Tal stares at the ceiling (not that he has much choice in the matter).

Taking careful aim, the unwounded weasel sends a searing arc of dissonant magical energy into Cupric's _dancing lights_. The globes explode silently, plunging the room into semi-darkness -- now, again, the only light is from Tuggle's _everburning torch_.

Meanwhile, its companion slithers further under the bridge, readying a _dispel magic_ of its own.

Grumbling at Tuggle about rope, and _thinking_ about the connection between gnomes, rope and daftness, Marduke waits, glinting eyes peering into the gloom below.

Holding his lit grenade, Artemis whirls his arms, waggles his fingers, and tries to convince the unwounded weasel that he's casting a spell. The weasel's enormous faceted eyes narrow, and the barbarian can see its mind racing as he finishes the "spell" and throws the grenade --

-- at which point the other weasel coughs up a spurt of blood and launches his readied _dispel magic_ at the grenade. Though some Follies thought the grenades were magical, they're not: just alchemy and a healthy dose of gnomish lunacy -- and as such, the spell has no effect.

Unlike, say, the unwounded weasel's attempt to absorb Artemis's "spell" -- just as he'd hoped, it snaps its mandibles open and tries to swallow the grenade.

_gulp_

*B O O M*

The weasel must have realized its mistake just in time, because instead of blowing its head to bits, the grenade just blows it _mostly_ to bits -- it's still alive, but blood and eye juice are squirting everywhere.

Over the dying echoes of the grenade blast, Cupric tries to diplome the weasels into giving up the battle. As he does so, he recasts _dancing lights_, positioning the globes in a line directly over the bridge -- out of sight to both weasels, for the moment -- and readies an explosive arrow.

He's pretty convincing, but in the case of the blast-addled weasel, his words fall on, ahem, deaf ears. Well, ear stumps, at least. The other weasel, however, seems a bit more receptive...

-----

OOC:

- Sg rolled a 12 on his check to dispel _dancing lights_: poof.

- Artemis, I went with your follow-up post -- hope that's what you intended. This one was fun. Sg got a Spellcraft check to try and identify your "spell" being cast (vs. your Bluff of 21, rather than 15+"spell level"): he rolled a 3.  Se fired of his _dispel_, understandably.

Now, the good stuff: we're out of combat time. Se is heavily wounded, and ready to negotiate (his post is next). Sg is stunned for at least one round, and can be coup de graced by Artemis (etc.) if you like -- he's at your mercy, in other words. Let's play it freeform from here, and see how that goes.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 30, 2004)

*Se, mandible-weasel with sucking chest wound*

"Pleeeeaze...don't kill uzzz," says the voice from beneath the near end of the bridge. It sounds like someone talking with a mouthful of bees, but its still intelligible Common. "Let uzz live near the zzziphon in peazzze...pleazzze," it wheedles. "Take our shiniezzz, only leave uzzzz the zzziphon..." All of this loud enough for everyone to hear.

Watching through the clearing smoke, Artemis can see its big eyes darting about -- it looks tired and beaten. Between them is the half-headed weasel, standing there stunned, surrounded by a circle of ash, eye juice and blood.

The one that's talking keeps looking back at the pile of rubble against the far wall, where both weasels were originally hiding (though only Artemis can see this).

OOC: Unfortunately, Xen, Tal is still paralyzed (I rolled really high for the initial effect -- another 7 rounds to go!).


----------



## thedangerranger (Nov 30, 2004)

*it worked...no way...*

"Wise choice. You will understand our caution, after that unprovoked attack. My friend with the sword down there will make sure we don't have any more surprises as we come down to talk.", says Cupric as he stows the boom-arrow in it's quiver and waits for the _grease_ to disappear.
After the slippery spell runs it's course, Cupric will take an appropriate amount of time to determine a safe path down and climb down, taking 10s and 20s as appropriate.
When down Cupric will pull out his wand of CLW and tap Tal before walking over and tapping the boom-ed weasel.
"Now, let's chat." Cupric says in his friendliest voice, as he finds a comfortable piece of rubble to sit on,  "Why don't you start by telling us where you are from..."

OOC: I am going to try and milk these thing for all the info I can about the tower, as well as what these creatures are and where they might be from.  Diplomacy 12+15=27. Knowledge arcana 11+7=18 Bardic Knowledge 19+12 = 31.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 30, 2004)

"They keep looking at the rubble pile down here, Cupric. They must have something hidden there. Maybe another key?"

Artemis puts away his rapier slowly and scowls at the weasels. He walks over to check on Tal, and moves Tal's stiff body into a more comfortable position.

After doing so, he retrieves the rope from Tal's pack, and throws it up to his comrades on the bridge.

Artemis will also check the area where the cube once stood for any goodies.


----------



## Xen (Nov 30, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> He walks over to check on Tal, and moves Tal's stiff body into a more comfortable position.
> 
> After doing so, he retrieves the rope from Tal's pack, and throws it up to his comrades on the bridge.




_Hey... don't drag the armor across the... hey, isn't that my pack?  Sure you can borrow my rope - no that's fine - just go ahead and take it.  By Torm's Mighty Fist - is there anything else you desire?  How about my Holy Symbol?  Hey, I'm not done with you.  Don't you walk away.  
_


----------



## glincaelin (Dec 2, 2004)

*Marduke and the rope*

“What in the name of Hillfoot Dinkledoor was that about?” Marduke asks the neighborhood Gnome.  “Only once before was I set upon by weasels, and then, at least, I was drunk!”

OOC:  When Artemis throws the rope up Marduke greedily ties it off, checks over his shoulder to make sure no one is sneaking down the hall and lowers himself to the floor


----------



## haiiro (Dec 2, 2004)

Cupric continues diploming the weasels, while one of them cowers and listens, and the other one wishes the rest of its head were still around.

Down below, Artemis makes Tal comfortable, and then gets back into character and steals his rope. Tossed up to the bridge, this allows the Follies to group up at ground level in short order.

Keeping a backwards eye on the weasels, Artemis looks for treasure in the cube's "remains" -- and finds nothing but goop. Cupric comes over, still addressing the weasels as he picks his way across the floor, and uses the _cure light wounds_ wand on Tal, and then on the more grievously wounded weasel.

As its flesh and fur knit back together, it stops squealing and looks at Cupric. While Marduke climbs down the rope to join the party, Cupric settles onto a small heap of rubble and starts talking to the weasels in earnest. Both of them give him their rapt attention, more or less ignoring everyone else in the room -- except for the occasional faceted glance at Artemis, bearer of the _unabsorbable explosive blast_ spell.

Getting a good look at them, the dreamborne now knows the nature of these beasts: they are spelleaters, thought to be extinct -- a thought that gladdens the hearts of wizards everywhere. They are a bane to anyone who casts spells, absorbing magic -- which is also their source of sustenance -- and able to counter it and return it to their foes. All in all, nasty little pieces of work.

In their buzzing singsong voices, they explain that they stumbled into the chamber years ago, and found it to be the perfect site for a nest: few visitors, easy to defend, and of course they have the siphon (zzzziphon). Both are fiercely protective on this topic, and won't reveal details (at least, not yet), but it seems to be a bottomless food source.

When the cube entered their little domain, they found that they could use it to their advantage -- which they have gleefully done to anyone that crossed their path. Until now, that is. Both seem exhausted, and very happy not to be dead, but they don't seem to communicate in the same way as people do -- many times, Cupric has to ask questions over again in slightly different ways.

Apart from venturing into the "zzziphon's magnifizzent houzzze, the plazzze of the manyzztone claymen" (a chamber next door, by the sound of it), they haven't explored beyond their room. They came in through the large, now-broken, portal -- and it sounds like they might have broken it, by "eating" its magic. They have no idea they're in a tower.

OOC: Two charges drained from the wand, netting +9 HP for Tal -- and in this case, causing his paralysis to wear off immediately -- and +7 HP for half-head weasel.

I'd say this discussion takes about 5 minutes. Since we're in freeform mode, feel free to ask specific questions and do other stuff within that timeframe. We'll blend it all together until you're ready to move on.


----------



## Xen (Dec 2, 2004)

*Tal*

Tal stands up, wipes the goo from his eyes and considers taking his wand back from Cupric before he thinks better of it.  "Probably best to hang on to that yourself - in case anything like this happens again," says Tal to Cupric.  While Cupric talks to the weasels, Tal cleans up, casts a spell, checks the party for obvious signs of damage and only once he has finished with this - searches through the remains of the ooze.  

"I thought I saw some stuff in here with me..."  says Tal, as he kneels down by the puddle of goo.  "And thanks for getting me out of there."


OOC:  Casting CLW on self for 8 [3 +4 +1 for healing domain], for Tal's current total of 23 HP, including those gained from use of the wand and subtracting the temporary HP from divine vigor.

A few heal checks for the party's condition (person by person if need be): 8 [5 +3], 20 [17 +3], 12 [9 +3], 12 [9 +3].

For the goo search, He'll take 20 and cast detect magic on everything that piques his interest (let me know): search 20 [20 +0].


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 3, 2004)

*Mega action post*

After thoroughly investigating the goo for anything of value, Artemis investigates a number of other areas of the room (in the following order, unless someone else gets to them first):

He borrows the Everburning Torch briefly, and walks along the narrow chasm, attempting to see how deep it is, and see if anything of value is lodged in the chasm.

He checks the area where the weasels have been glancing for any stuff, if he finds any he'll put it on the ground in an open area so it can be looked at by a Detect Magic.

He checks the footing of the rubble pile up to the door at G-10, seeing if there are any loose or unstable spots. Having reached that door, he will investigate its mechanism and check it for traps. He will try to disable any found traps.

He'll climb back down, and investigate the rubble in the far corner of the room, and the 2 damaged archways.

Then, he'll move back across the room and investigate the 3 doors that the steps lead up to for mechanisms & traps.

That should cover the next 1/2 hour to hour for Artemis. This will change if the situation changes, or if the party decides to move onward. No dice at work, so I'll need Martin to roll in places that need rolling.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 4, 2004)

OOC: I'm waiting to see what others want to do before launching into Artemis's and Xen's posts. They can easily be combined, and I've got plenty of answers, but time available and the actions of the other Follies will determine how much I can answer.

tdr, db and glin, if you guys can chime in that would be great -- and in your posts, include a timeframe. If everyone is happy taking Art's half hour, let me know (along with what you want to do in that half hour).


----------



## thedangerranger (Dec 7, 2004)

Cupric will continue to diplome, bluff and gather information from the spell eaters. Cupric also tries to recall if these creatues have any particular good/evil leanings. He's not eager to get stabbed in the back.
After the great talkathon, Cupric will assist in the search, though halfheartedly, spending a majority of his time keeping an eye on the spell eaters.

OOC: Diplo: 12+15=27 Bluff: 7+13=20 Gather: 20+8=28 Search: 7+2=10
The gather represents just a general pumping for information. Anything else they might know that might be useful that I haven't specifically asked them.


----------



## dharmabum (Dec 7, 2004)

*Let's see if this thing works on spell eaters.*

Ye Gods, they seem to speak like weasles, even if they aren't...quite, Tuggle thinks as he patiently listens to Cupric inquisite the spell eaters.  Wondering whether they are a mated pair, Tuggle "Speaks to burrowing mammal" and asks about the location of the siphon, using a form of inflection that portrays a wish not to compete for food.  In much the same way that you might obliquely probe in conversation to figure out whether an aquaintance is accompanied by a friend, girlfried, or cousin, Tuggle tries to infer whether the weasles are a mated pair or not.  (Figuring that if there are any mini-spell eaters around, negotiations will be affected).

OOC: After this exchange, Tuggle will approach Marduke and casually ask for Tal's rope.  It will be his...oh yes, it will be his.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 7, 2004)

*There's treasure in them thar rubble...*

OOC: It sounds like everyone is happy taking Artemis's 1/2 hour, so half an hour it is! Get ready for...*information overload*.

Exploring the rubble heap that leads up to the far door yields some interesting results -- it appears that this is where the two spelleaters had their nest. The entrance is wide enough to reach into, and within is a comfortable little hollow not much bigger than the two spelleaters would be together.

Treasure

What takes up the extra room are several items:

- A pair of supple leather books, stained a dark walnut color, with small pyramidal brass studs running down each side.

- A pair of bracers made of red leather straps interwoven with steel plates, with spirals and whorls etched into the metal.

- A stout cylinder of iron, barely a foot long, capped with two onyx spheres, with braided gold wire wound around it as a handgrip.

- Another runekey arm, but different from the one already in your possession -- this one is brassy in color, with narrower bands and smaller runes, and it is still attached to part of a metal shoulder. It is also deeply marred in places, as if damaged by fire or blows of some sort.

Within the hollow, these items have been made into a little nest. Although they are undamaged, the boots and the bracers look slightly chewed on.

None of these items fall under bardic knowledge, unfortunately.

The Spelleaters

The spelleaters seems resigned to whatever happens, and make no attempt to stop you from removing the items from their nest. This is helped along by Cupric's continued soothing conversation, as well as Tuggle's _speak with animals_.

While the spelleaters are not burrowers _per se_, weasels are somewhere in their family tree. It's kind of like speaking to someone in a common language, but they use a weird dialect and have a nearly indecipherable accent. Still, it's enough to put the spelleaters more at ease.

As Cupric conveys to the others, they're not necessarily evil creatures -- just greedy, unprincipled, self-centered and wholly devoted to consuming magic. In other words, they're pretty much like most adventurers...

They are also not usually spellcasters, oddly enough. These two seem to have gained their arcane talents over time, perhaps due to exposure to the tower's potent magic. As Tuggle discovers during their talk, they are both what you would call sorcerers -- they don't really know the term -- unlike the rest of their kind.

The spelleaters are indeed a mated pair: their names are Griffilhalz and Erminaraiast (female and male, respectively). They have no young, and wouldn't want to share the siphon with them if they did.

It's clear that the siphon is in the room beyond the next door-panel, which the spelleaters say is safe -- they have explored it many times. Over the course of this long conversation, they are convinced (largely by burrow-speak) that the Follies want nothing to do with their food source, the siphon.

The eaters acquired their nest-horde from unlucky souls who wandered their way over the past decade or so. They drained what they wanted to completely, and kept some items as long-term snacks. The useless stuff -- bodies, mundane gear, etc. -- got fed to the cube.

The only other thing they mention of note is this: they didn't acquire the arm that way -- it was wedged deep in the chasm that divides the room. It took them ages to get out, but once they had done so they found that it could open the door-panel to the siphon room.

They explain which runes to touch to accomplish this, and now seem totally resigned to their fate.

More Treasure

Tal's _detect magic_ reveals the following details about the items from their nest: all four items (counting the pairs as one apiece) are magical. The boots radiate faint transmutation; the bracers, moderate conjuration; the rod, strong magic of no school (this is unusual); the arm, strong conjuration and moderate divination.

The years-long nibbling of the spelleaters may have reduced the effectiveness of these items, whatever they are, but there's no way to know for sure.

Exhaustive searching in the goop the cube left behind -- done carefully, so as to avoid injury by the weakening acid -- turns up the following:

- 35 platinum pieces from Amn.

- A masterwork dagger with a falcon motif on its handle.

- A rusted iron scroll case, which, when opened, contains two perfectly preserved scrolls of arcane writing (clearly spells).

The Rest of the Room

Apart from what's already been described, the only features of interest are the large broken archway and the smaller portal arches -- it's clear from the architecture that that's what they are. None of them radiate magic, which could mean they're inactive, or it could mean that they no longer work.

According to Griffilhalz and Erminaraiast, they all no longer work because the two spelleaters drained their magic completely years ago.

If it did work, the large arch would be more than capable of transporting a large squad of soldiers all at once -- much like the scene in the painting back in the mosaic room, only on a smaller scale (that one was a much larger portal).

And deep in the chasm -- perhaps forty feet down, where it is only a few inches wide -- is a glint of metal: dark bronze with a hint of oxidized green (copper?). The spelleaters confirm this, saying that they couldn't reach it and couldn't drain it -- but whatever it is radiates magic. It's wedged in and obscured by the twists of rock above it, but it's just barely possible to make out that it might be another piece of runegolem.

The Far Door-Panel

As Artemis discovers, the far door panel is not trapped, and has no functioning mechanism. It can only be raised using the runekey arm, and the spelleaters even mention that _mage hand_ (which they call "unzzzeen paw") doesn't work. They have explored the area the Follies came _from_ using _mage hand_, which is how they know.

OOC: After all of this, the spelleaters lapse into slightly sullen silence -- they'd clearly prefer to be left alone, and they answer questions listlessly and without interest.

Xen, Tal can accurately learn everyone's condition and react accordingly.

What would you all like to do?


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 7, 2004)

*Questions & Suggestions...*

"I think we should collect what we can here, and explore the siphon area. Then we can leave these creatures alone, and explore other parts of the tower." Artemis suggests.

Pulling the party members aside Artemis mentions in a whisper, "Perhaps if we need to seal up the tower after exploring it, we could convince them to drain all the portals we can find in the tower, and bring the painting here through our portal through the cave so they can destroy it if needed. They seem content to live out their days here, feeding off the tower's plentiful magic. I think they would be greedy enough to seal themselves in if needed." 

"We should mention to them that we may be back through this area as needed. Perhaps we can develop a sign to let them know it is us. Maybe dancing lights in a particular configuration?"

"Can anyone still make elementals of earth to recover the other parts of the  creature still at the bottom of this chasm?" Artemis asks.

"Can we leave the door to the siphon room open & take the rune arm you have, or does it need to be closed for some reason?" Artemis asks the weasels.

Hope I'm not taking other people's planned actions.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 7, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> "Can we leave the door to the siphon room open & take the rune arm you have, or does it need to be closed for some reason?" Artemis asks the weasels.




Both spelleaters become very agitated at the thought of you closing the siphon room door behind you -- then they couldn't get to the siphon! After being asked this, they are much more alert and constantly watch all of the Follies, waiting to see what you'll do.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 7, 2004)

"Err, let me clarify what I ACTUALLY said... Is it possible to lock the door open to the siphon room permanently with some rubble or does it need to be closed for some reason? If it can be permanently locked open, can we take the arm for the extent of our stay in the tower?" Artemis explains, noting their agitation.

This is the meaning I was intending. Does the door need to be closed for some reason, or can it be locked open permanently?


----------



## thedangerranger (Dec 7, 2004)

"If I remeber the tales correctly, I believe preists of Torm can summon creature to aid them as well. Perhaps Tal could see about retreiving the metallic object down there.", says Cupric who then smooths over Artemis' comment.
Cupric will also diplomatically state that it would be best for everyone if the spelleater didn't eat anymore of the follies spells if they could help it, as the Follies have learned the secret of making their magic uneatable.

OOC: Bluff: 17+13=30


----------



## glincaelin (Dec 7, 2004)

Marduke gives Tal back his rope, stays alert and keeps quiet.


OOC:  Marduke will drop the know(portal) bomb on if he thinks a portal can really be drained of its magic or if it’s possible that they’re just off and the chipmonk-folk mistakenly believe that they’ve drained them.
15 (5+10)


----------



## haiiro (Dec 8, 2004)

The spelleaters are mollified by Artemis's clarification, but nervous about trying to leave the door open permanently. "Open, it'zz indefenzzzible. Maybe you can show uzz another way to open it? And we can leave it clozzzed when we want to?" They bob their heads and clack their mandibles as they talk, and both eaters pace in a tight circle in front of Cupric and Tuggle.

OOC: To answer your question, Artemis can certainly find a way to jam the door-panel open -- even just propping it with rubble would work.

When Cupric suavely delivers his load of minotaur dung about the Follies and their inedible spells, both eaters narrow their enormous eyes. They exchange a look. A moment passes. You can almost _sense_ them remembering what happened with Artemis's _unabsorbable grenade of doom_.

"You are the firzzzzzzt zzuch creaturezzz to have thizzz zecret," buzzes Griffilhalz. "We . . . do not entirely truzzzt you, but you have beaten uzz and we mean you no harm."

OOC: Marduke's Knowledge (the planes) check was high enough to know that it's certainly _possible_ to completely drain a portal of its magic. They are fairly powerful constructs to begin with, so you'd guess this would take a long time, or require a lot of power to do.

Given that the eaters live on magic, it's unlikely that they wouldn't know when a food source had run dry.


----------



## Xen (Dec 8, 2004)

*Tal*



			
				thedangerranger said:
			
		

> "If I remember the tales correctly, I believe priests of Torm can summon creature to aid them as well. Perhaps Tal could see about retrieving the metallic object down there.", says Cupric who then smoothes over Artemis' comment.




"Well, that's not entirely within the realm of possibility today," says Tal to Cupric.  "Perhaps if you were to pray with me tonight, I would be able to use the divine power of Torm to retrieve the item tomorrow.  If these items truly hold the keys to this place - I believe it would be worth our time to wait, or come back for it," finishes Tal as he coils up his rope and puts it back in his pack.

"Tuggle - how tall are you?" asks Tal.  "Any chance you like tight places - err - in rock, I mean."

Tal is not particularly interested in any of the items as they seem pretty arcane in nature - plus: "None of them seem to go well with gleaming white."  However, he indicates he certainly thinks we should make use of them.  



OOC: Seeing as how no one is even moderately damaged - no healing is performed.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 9, 2004)

*Another Mega Action Post*

"Perhaps we should explore a little more, then rest up and come back tomorrow."

"Griffilhalz and Erminaraiast, we may explore the siphon room some and then come back tomorrow for the magic item in the chasm. We will leave the siphon door propped open for now, and will return when we are done with the arm, so you can have it back. We may need it for a while, unless someone else can think of a better plan." Artemis tells the weasels.

"Can anyone leave a lasting illusion on the door area? Make it look like a solid wall? Or are there any slabs of rubble we could put over the doorway that G&E could move? Maybe we could remove a door from a chamber in the previous area and reinstall it here? Or what about draining the magic from the door mechanism and just lifting it open--perhaps we should try that on a similar door before doing it to this one?"  Artemis suggests.

Artemis pulls the group aside, "We should take the items and see if they do anything for us. If they aren't useful for our purpose, perhaps we can return them to G&E as a goodwill gesture. I know they tried to kill us, but they could be useful allies here."

"Cupric, how about the falcon handled dagger or the scrolls? Any inkling about where they might be from?"

Artemis wanders over and inspects the portals more closely, looking for more of the runes we've seen on similar portals, just to see if there are any similarities or differences.


----------



## Xen (Dec 10, 2004)

"I'm for just taking the stuff.  Those Banespawn weasel creatures can just consider it a donation to Torm," says Tal, none to quietly - obviously annoyed that his friends would take such a kind turn towards the creatures that just tried to sacrifice him to a large cube of gelatinous goo.  "If they know so much - why don't they just draw us a damn map of the place."

Seeing that the group is moving none too fast, Tal pulls his greatsword from it's resting place along his back, and begins to hone the blade.


----------



## dharmabum (Dec 11, 2004)

*Between a rock and a hard place*

"I've been in quite a few tight spots, but none so...rocky...as that crevice," Tuggle expounds.  "Still, I may be able to spelunk to the other golem bit with a little arcane assistance."

Tuggle approaches the crevice after obtaining the rolled rope, gauging the depth and breadth of the crevice a the point of the golem construct bit.  Basically, he's trying to gauge the usefulness of "Rope Trick" in reaching the bit, and whether he is likely to become irrevocably wedged in the crevice if he goes there.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 11, 2004)

dharmabum said:
			
		

> Basically, he's trying to gauge the usefulness of "Rope Trick" in reaching the bit, and whether he is likely to become irrevocably wedged in the crevice if he goes there.  [/COLOR]




OOC: Technically, you could drop the rope down the chasm, and then use rope trick to make it rigid (with the extradimensional space above the chasm) -- but this isn't any more useful than just climbing down the un-tricked rope. 

Am I misunderstanding what you want to do, db?

That aside, the chasm is so narrow by the item that even Tuggle would be irrevocably wedged there.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 12, 2004)

Artemis hold onto the two rune arms we have so far, and tries to detect if they have the directional pull the individual arm had.

Do they pull to the buried body or to the siphon?

Afterward, Artemis moves up to the top of the rubble and opens the Siphon door, taking a look inside.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 13, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> Do they pull to the buried body or to the siphon?
> 
> Afterward, Artemis moves up to the top of the rubble and opens the Siphon door, taking a look inside.




OOC: Neither, actually. The "old" one pulls towards the siphon room, but since you don't know where the siphon itself is that's not too informative. The "new" one has a faint tug towards the large, very broken portal arch in the room you're currently in. Neither show any interest in the buried thing below you.

Matching the three runes around the door-panel to their counterparts on the new runekey arm, Artemis opens the door to the siphon chamber.

Directly in front of you is another slender bridge, this one unbroken, that crosses a very large room. The bridge has an arch to it -- at its midpoint, its forty feet from the floor; at the ends, thirty-five or so -- and its railings are carved in the shape of swords and spears. At the far side is the start of a passage that slopes sedately upwards, curving out of side.

The far side of the room is perhaps a hundred feet away -- and the chamber is at least two hundred feet from end to end. On the far wall is a massive relief carving of hundreds of upright spears, with Netherese runes ten feet tall carved in the center of the image. These carvings glow, illuminating the whole room.

The bridge is closer to one end of the room than the other, and the end nearest the span has another series of ten foot high runes carved on its wall. Below this is a heavy stone archway -- not the familiar pinkish-purple, but an almost phosphorsecent green -- fully ten feet high and eighty or ninety feet wide.

This arch looks almost exactly like the one shown in the triptych the Follies found in the mosaic room.

The bridge is covered in a thick coat of dust, but this has been marred by myriad scuffs, tracks and other disturbances. The floor is similarly covered -- but what else is down there is much more eye-catching.

Eight regiments of clay statues, seven feet tall, are lined up in formation facing the green archway. Some are shattered or otherwise damaged, but many are in perfect condition. They are carved to represent lightly armored warriors, each carrying a ten-foot spear and a kite shield. Their armor consist mainly of bracers and greaves, with small breastplates and helmets -- the breastplates are covered in spikes, and the helmets are horned.

Scattered around the statues is the debris of the destruction of some of their number: shards of pottery, clay dust, etc. The dust around them is also disturbed, much like on the bridge -- but the statues themselves are relatively dust-free. It is clear that they have been climbed on, wiped off, or otherwise interacted with.

At the far end of the room furthest from the bridge, the corners are angled, and there is another (smaller) green arch in both corners.

At the room's midpoint on either side, large marble spheres are set into the wall about three feet off the ground. The one on the opposite side of the room is covered in dust; the one below you is clean and shiny. Many small tracks lead up to this sphere, and even from here it's a safe guess that they belong to the spelleaters.

It looks like there are carvings on the near wall (where the door is) as well, but from here you can't tell what they are. They do offer enough handholds for an easy climb to the floor, though.

OOC: From the doorway, the old arm pulls straight across the room to the passage on the opposite side. The new one tugs gently back towards the broken portal in the room behind you.


----------



## thedangerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

Cupric will ply his plethora of knowledges on this new room. I will also try and read the runes on the walls with decipher script.

[OOC: 
(18)=18+10=28 Decipher Script
(2)=2+7=9 Knowledge Arcana
(19)=19+12 = 31 Bardic Knowledge
(5)=5+7=12 Knowledge Nature
(18)=18+7=25 Knowledge History]


----------



## Xen (Dec 14, 2004)

*Tal*

Tal climbs sluggishly out of the pit to follow the others through the door.  "If I didn’t believe in the power of Torm, I'd be slightly frightened right now," he mouths dryly as he takes in the full extent of the room - and the clay army within.  "But seeing as how I do - I'd guess I could follow the weasel tracks, and still be ok.  What do you guys think was going on here.  Looks like a bit more than a peace-time force."

Tal kneels down near the bridge and looks for a good way down.  Judging that he's found a path, he begins to climb down and then make his way over to the shiny orb.

OOC:  Climb check 14 [17 +3 -6 for armor] 
Tal will investigate the inscriptions as he climbs down, using knowledge religion and knowledge planes.  He will do the same on the orb.  First Set KR 24 [20 +4], KP 14 [13 +1] second set KR 8 [4 +4], KP 20 [19 +1].  He’ll also inspect the nearest golem if there is time: search 14 [14 +0].  All in all he’ll spend 20 minutes or so, plus whatever time it takes him to climb down.

Plan B:  Tal jumps into the nearest cube of goo.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 15, 2004)

Artemis gathers up the items we have retrieved from the weasel room and places them in his pack for later identification. If needed, he'll split the load with another party member.

Items include: Pair of boots, bracers, iron cylinder, falcon dagger, 35 plat & scroll case with scrolls.

Actually, now that he thinks about it, those boots & bracers are rather nice and would look great on a Barbarian. Since no one else has claimed them,
* he'll put both of those on.* 

After placing items in his pack, picks up both arms again, Artemis climbs back up the rubble to the Siphon Room. Once there he examines the two arms further.

Are they the same size, same rune language shapes, left arms vs. right arms? Do they look like they came from the same creature or similar creatures? Do they look at all like the arms on the construct army in the Siphon room? Is there any mechanical parts that Artemis can access or are they sealed?


----------



## haiiro (Dec 16, 2004)

Cupric and Tal both scale the rubble and peer through the door.

Left down below with Tuggle and Marduke "guarding" them, both of the spelleaters seem agitated. They get more agitated when Artemis climbs back down the rubble and takes all of their treasure -- both of them start pacing around and chittering at each other. Occasionally they sniff Marduke and Tuggle, wondering why they haven't moved in awhile.

Up at the new door, Cupric takes a good long look at the cavernous chamber beyond. Were it not for the thick dust on the floor, small sounds would echo much more than they do -- but as it is, the noise the Follies make is more muffled than might be expected.

The dreamborne knew -- just _knew_ -- that he'd seen enough Netherese to be able to make sense of the writing. The problem thus far has been that the Netherese seem to have a runic language of the usual sort, as well as a purely symbolic language used for magical inscriptions -- unreadable in the normal sense, even though some of the characters are the same.

The near wall's inscription reads "10,000 Spears," while the far wall says "10,000 Shields." The wall at the end, over the massive portal arch, says "VICTORY."

From his knowledge of ancient history, the bard guesses that the two polished spheres do something convenient -- like the levitating discs, or the doors that can be raised with _mage hand_. He's not sure exactly what they do, though -- at least not without getting closer.

If there were a clay army this large that had been made famous at some point in history, Cupric would have heard of it. If the platoons down below _are_ an army, and not just statues, perhaps they've never been used on the field of battle?

Tal climbs carefully down the closest wall, roughly following the path the spelleaters must have taken. On the way down, he examines the runes and carvings on the wall, none of which hold any meaning for him. They may have religious significance, but he's not too knowledgeable about Netherese faiths.

The shiny sphere set into the bottom of the wall is made of marble -- smooth and milky, but shot through with trails of bright blue. It's quite beautiful, but the aasimar also draws a blank on this one -- it appears to be an arcane device of some sort, not a shrine or other religious object. He _is_ sure that it doesn't have any connection to the portal arch, though.

Watching carefully for signs that the clay soldiers are going to come to life and impale him, Tal gingerly approaches the nearest one. Standing next to them, rank after rank of fierce yet impassive faces spreading in both directions, is something of an eerie experience.

The soldier appears to be made of solid clay, or pottery of some kind -- definitely not hollow. It is simply yet exquisitely worked, smooth and uniform and clearly created by a master craftsman. There are no joints of any kind, or suggestions that it was designed to move -- though the same can be said of an earth elemental that happens to be standing still.

After who knows how long, the point of the soldier's ten foot spear is still quite sharp, as are the spikes on his armor. His face is roughly human, but not very detailed -- there's no attempt to model someone specific, and it looks exactly like all of the ones next to it, down to the last detail (except for damage, etc.).

Ignoring the spelleaters, Artemis collects all of the items recovered from their nest. Holding the new arm, he starts to head back up the rubble pile -- and realizes that his feet seem to want to move _much faster_.

Acting on instinct, he tries a small jump as he reaches the rubble, and bounds halfway up the heap -- so quickly that he has to catch himself as he lands. The spelleaters both jump back a little in fright.

Enjoying the freedom of movement the boots afford, Artemis joins Cupric and examines the two arms side by side. They are both roughly the same size (about average for a human), and the runes on them are similar (sometimes identical) in size, shape and composition -- all Netherese. They look like they came from similar constructs, but not the same creature. Both are built in slightly different styles with different materials.

Neither look anything like the arms on the clay statues, unless this is what's _under_ the clay. Some clockwork protrudes from the shoulder areas of both arms, and it looks very well-preserved -- remarkably so, actually. Artemis can guess that some of the workings have to do with movement, but others don't have any easily discernable function.

OOC: Art, your new digs include _boots of striding and springing_ -- not much mystery there.  Nor is it hard for Artemis to figure out precisely what they do.

One arm is a left, the other is a right -- for the life of me, I can't remember which is which right now. It's back in the other 7 pages somewhere, and it's not that important since they're clearly from different constructs.

I hope I covered everything!


----------



## dharmabum (Dec 17, 2004)

*Weaseling my way out*

"We promise not to destroy the siphon or block your way to it, if we can possibly help it," Tuggle continues in "burrowing mammal", then trots through to the "sword and spears" room. He passes over the bridge to examine the motifs on the far wall, first the swords, then the spears. 

Tuggle is using spots and searches to look for any doors or triggers.  He will mage hand these if fouind and not obviously dangerous, ie pulsing with evil.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 17, 2004)

dharmabum said:
			
		

> "We promise not to destroy the siphon or block your way to it, if we can possibly help it," Tuggle continues in "burrowing mammal", then trots through to the "sword and spears" room. He passes over the bridge to examine the motifs on the far wall, first the swords, then the spears.




The spelleaters seem to calm down a little bit when Tuggle speaks to them again in Burrowing Mammalese. They stop pacing in a circle, and look as though they think Marduke is being left behind to keep guard over the (which they seem resigned to).

Padding through the think dust on the bridge, Tuggle kicks up little clouds of it as he goes. He reaches the far side without incident.

Pausing to run his hands cautiously over the tree-trunk width spears carved into the walls, Tuggle finds nothing that suggests they're anything but art on a massive scale. The enormous Netherese runes displayed along with them mean nothing to the gnome.

There is no door-panel at the far end of the narrow bridge -- just an open hallway, stretching upwards and curving out of sight. Every inch of the walls on both sides is carved with scenes of tiny Netherese warriors charging into battle, all headed in the direction of the siphon room. They look very much like the clay statues in the room below.

About ten feet into the hallway is an alcove, set into the righthand wall. The alcove holds a life-sized statue of a Netherese warrior, but carved in the same pinkish stone as the hall itself. The statue is armored in full plate (carved of stone), and bears a number of ornate weapons -- as well as a large marching drum. In his gauntleted hands are a pair of heavy stone drumsticks, raised as if in use.

There is no light in the hallway save that which Tuggle brought with him.

OOC: No door to _mage hand_, and no triggers or other things are obvious. The swords and spears are the bridge railings -- the wall carvings show only spears and Netherese runes, just to clarify.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 17, 2004)

"Perhaps before we got the room too tussled up we could check some of the undisturbed areas for Recent Occupants." Artemis says.

Artemis continues to survey the situation for now. 

_I wonder how much stronger I'd get if I killed all 10,000 of these (inanimate) clay golems. 3 times stronger? 5 times stronger? Hmmm._


----------



## Xen (Dec 18, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> "Perhaps before we got the room too tussled up we could check some of the undisturbed areas for Recent Occupants." Artemis says.




"That's a good idea, Artemis," says Tal.  "I'll try not to walk where there are too many tracks down here.  In the mean time - what exactly do want to accomplish here?  Is it our goal to just explore this place and find out what in Torm's name lies within, or do we need to gather specific information?  And do we have a way out?"


OOC: Tal will try to wait till someone casts the occupant spell - but if no one seems to be casting right away he'll work his way over to anything that looks like a portal (is the portal arch the only one?).  He'll take a route that looks less traveled if the spell has not yet been cast.  Then he'd like to do a KPlanes on the portal 11 [10 +1].  Specifically he'd like to know - Is it active?  Is it a simple walk-thru or does it need to be activated?  Also - sounds like there are a number of weapons in the room.  Are they all carvings - or are any (like on the statue) real?


----------



## thedangerranger (Dec 31, 2004)

"Tuggle, if you would please...", Cupric will wait until a battery of recent occupants has been cast and then proceed.

"I'm curious about what this tower signifies. I think it may be responsible for some of the mysteries of history. The fact it's Netherese suggests that it is of great power. This large portal here, if it is still active is of an immense tactical power.", says Cupric. "Hmm... I wonder if it is still able to be used, or if the spelleaters have done it in...", Cupric muses as he moves in for a closer look at the device which he thinks may control the large portal, the "szzziphon".
"Ahh, fascinating...", mutters Cupric as he examines the strange device.
Having slaked his thirst for knowledge, Cupric digs out a trail ration and says, "So what is the plan here? We can easily get out of here, we know the way. I say we work on fishing out the piece of whatever is stored in the crevasse in the spelleaters room and go from there. Tal this will mean you praying for a summoning miracle for tomorrow. We can decide where else to go after that.", Cupric finishes as he gnaws his way through some overly-dried jerky.

OOC: Cupric makes the necessary movement to facilitate the actions outlined above, upto and including using rope, whatever. He will fire off several knowledges:
KnowledgeArcane: 14+7=21
KnowledgeHistory: 16+7=23
SpellCraft: 5+2=7
Bardic Knowledge: 13+12=25
Decipher Script: 1+10=11
Climb: 18+0 =18

I'm interested in knowing: 
Is the portal still active?
Is it tied to any one location?
Does it hold any historical significance?
Is it a potential threat to the Harpers or the good peoples of Middle Earth Faerun?
And anything else that may be revealed by those rolls.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 1, 2005)

OOC: Per Art's request in the OOC thread, here's the map of the area: siphon room map.

I'm going to wait to hear from db to keep going. glin never nominated a pinch hitter, so if someone wouldn't mind volunteering to play Marduke during his prolonged absences, you can do so over in the OOC thread.


----------



## dharmabum (Jan 1, 2005)

*Who goes (er, went) there?*

"I think Cupric's ideas sound good," Tuggle pipes in.    I'll check for most recent occupant at the end of the bridge abutting the curving hallway and at a random spot among the stone soldiers that we haven't been yet.  "I think it's important to retrieve the other arm...but if we're waiting over night to get the right powers, I'd like to scout out the curving hallway to make sure our position is somewhat defensible."  Overall, I think our strategy should be to explore this tower, discover how to use as many of it's secrets as possible, then return to Selgaunt to disrupt the evil leaders as much as possible.  This may require a bit of back and forth to accomplish.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 1, 2005)

*Woo-hoo!*

Tuggle heads down the bridge to its midpoint, and casts _recent occupant_ twice -- once on the floor below, in the middle of a regiment of clay soldiers, and once on the far end of the bridge. The last occupant among the soldiers was Grifflihalz, one of the two spelleaters. In the mouth of the corridor, the most recent occupant was Harmir val Sheer, a male human, three and a half years ago.

Climbing down to the floor using the same route taken by Talishmere, Cupric examines the massive portal arch at the near end of the room. Fully ninety feet across, the phosphorescent green archway defies everything the bard knew about _portals_ before arriving in the tower for the first time. It is simply too large to have been produced by any magic the dreamborne knows of.

It is also still active -- the spelleaters have not drained its magic. Perhaps they did not recognize that it was a source of sustenance, or perhaps they _couldn't_ drain it. In any case, no obvious recent tracks are nearby, and there is no sign that the spelleaters have been in this end of the room lately at all.

Comparing the arch to the one he remembers from the triptych in the mosaic room, Cupric is certain that this is the _portal_ used by forces unknown to assault the armies of Toraina centuries ago. Without spells designed to tease lore from _portals_, however, there is no way to know if it is tied to that location, or can go elsewhere -- although from a practical standpoint, the utility of a _portal_ this large that only goes to one place would be questionable.

It is also almost certainly an _artifact_ -- not a mere item of magic, but an item of true *power*, beyond the reach of blind activation and other "minor" talents.

While Cupric cozies up to the arch, Tal walks around and tries to figure out more about the nature of the room. He confirms that there are two other portal arches present -- much smaller, and placed at the opposite end of the room from the large one. And in walking around all eight of the regiments of clay soldiers, he finds none that carry "real" weapons; all of their gear is molded from the same clay as their bodies.

Joining Cupric for a little while, the aasimar lingers long enough to be sure that merely walking into the arch will not activate it -- something else must be done to make it work.

None of this exploration, however, answers one lingering question: what exactly is the siphon?

OOC: For Cupric only: 



Spoiler



Bardic knowledge 26 on Harmir val Sheer: Harmir is a well-known figure in bardsong throughout the Heartlands -- a reformed Red Wizard of Thay turned adventurer, who tried for years to join the Harpers (and was always turned down -- no one quite believed in his "reform"). The tragic romance of his life makes him a popular subject for the sappier variety of bard. By all accounts, he disappeared about six years ago while exploring Anauroch. He was perhaps most famous for creating a spell called _reign of wheels_, which allowed him to take control of clockwork devices, such as those created by the Lantanese.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Jan 2, 2005)

Artemis walks around the room some, checking the portal areas and other main areas of interest to see if they have any portal activation symbols that were present in other areas of the tower.

"Let's scout ahead some and find a area to rest. Then we can retrieve the torso tomorrow."

After looking for portal activation symbols, Artemis stands by the doorway to the curved hallway. He feels confident that other party members will be able to decipher all this stuff better than he can.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 2, 2005)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> Artemis walks around the room some, checking the portal areas and other main areas of interest to see if they have any portal activation symbols that were present in other areas of the tower.




Artemis finds all three portal arches completely devoid of any symbols or markings whatsoever.

Both marble spheres, however, have Netherese writing etched into their surfaces. Each bears the same inscription, and they are very fine carvings -- almost too fine to feel, and only visible if the light catches them right. Almost as if they were designed more to remind someone of what they say, not as a decorative or functional addition to the spheres.

When Cupric has a chance to take a look at them, he finds that both spheres say, "_Make this place ready_."

OOC: I assumed Cupric took 10 on his Decipher Script check, which gives him a 20 -- enough for a basic phrase.


----------



## Xen (Jan 2, 2005)

*Marduke*

"Hrm.  So, why do you suppose those weasels are keeping this army so clean?  Maybe one of them should be doing some 'splaining...  Maybe the bard could use his Weaselspeak to get some more information out of those two."

Marduke twitches a bit, then walks to the halfway point of the bridge to get a better view of things.  


OOC: Know Planes on the lit up sphere: 20 [10 +10] - with the thought that it would somehow be used to control the portal.  He will climb down if he must, to do the inspection.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 2, 2005)

Xen said:
			
		

> OOC: Know Planes on the lit up sphere: 20 [10 +10] - with the thought that it would somehow be used to control the portal.  He will climb down if he must, to do the inspection.




Marduke climbs down without any problems, but quickly finds that the sphere doesn't seem to have anything to do with any of the portals.

OOC: Not sure what you meant by lit up, but I assumed Marduke went for the shiny, dust-free sphere. That's really the only difference: one is free of dust and nicely polished; the other is coated in dust, except where it was disturbed by Artemis to find the inscription.


----------



## Xen (Jan 2, 2005)

*Tal*

Tal walks down to the two smaller portal archways.  "Do you think we can just walk through these?", says Talishmere, as he pokes at one of the archway "openings" with his hand.

"I don't have a problem with coming back here tomorrow.  But, while we all still have some energy, lets continue to explore this room, or this place, and we can backtrack tomorrow.  I don't think it's that late in the day yet.  If we need to get more information out of the weasels, though - we may want to do that now.  

Artemis - can you operate these small portals with that arm of yours?"


OOC: Tal pokes around the two smaller portals, inspecting.  Are they still functional?


----------



## Xen (Jan 2, 2005)

haiiro said:
			
		

> OOC: Not sure what you meant by lit up, but I assumed Marduke went for the shiny, dust-free sphere. That's really the only difference: one is free of dust and nicely polished; the other is coated in dust, except where it was disturbed by Artemis to find the inscription.





OOC:  Thanks for the clarification - I was confused.  When Marduke is done inspecting, he will go poke his head through the door to the weasel room - seeing if they are still around.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 2, 2005)

> OOC: Tal pokes around the two smaller portals, inspecting.  Are they still functional?




OOC: They don't do anything when you poke your hand into the arch, but Tal suspects that they are still functional.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 2, 2005)

Xen said:
			
		

> OOC: When Marduke is done inspecting, he will go poke his head through the door to the weasel room - seeing if they are still around.




Climbing back up to the bridge, Marduke peers into the previous chamber. Both spelleaters are still there, curled up despondently on the floor where the Follies last saw them. One of them -- Marduke thinks it's Griffilhalz -- lifts its head and glances up at the dwarf, and then settles its head back down on its front paws. It doesn't look like they're going to be going anywhere.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Jan 3, 2005)

Artemis looks puzzled. "So far our experience with the arms has been that they are door openers. I'm not sure how they would relate to the smaller portals, other than just being part of this place."

Artemis wanders over to the two smaller portals and tries the rune combinations we know on both arms. 

If those don't work, he tries to figure out if there is a pattern or path to the pressed runes on both arms. (Like one press on the top part of the arm, two presses near the elbow, etc.)

If he finds one, then he'll try a similar (yet different) combination of rune presses on both arms at both portals. Failing that, he'll try some random combinations of rune presses that seem important.

Going with the possible skills that might have an effect:
Decipher Script: 20 (16+4)
Open Lock: 22 (13+9)
Int. Check: 19 (16+3)
Random Button Pressing: 15 (10+5) (+5 from Perform-Dance)

If he fails:
"Well, I can't get it to work. Perhaps Cupric would be better suited to activating these arms in a different fashion."

If he has success:
"That was unexpected."


----------



## dharmabum (Jan 3, 2005)

Tuggle moves to stand behind Artemis while he attempts to activate the portals with the runekey arm.  He is ready to toss off a Magic Missile if anything threatening comes through.  

OOC: I'll be waiting for Cupric to talk to the weasles and get more details about the siphon.  We've made them some promises about protecting their access to it, and since we don't know what it is yet, we can't keep those promises.  Once everyone is on  the same page (so to speak) Tuggle will suggest marching formation down the curved hallway.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 3, 2005)

*The siphon*

Artemis tries the combinations of runes that have worked so far, to no effect. Turning the arm this way and that, he also establishes that there is no pattern to the presses -- which runes are used depends entirely on what the door/portal needs to open it, not on where they are on the arm itself.

OOC: As a timesaver, I'll assume that the spelleaters have been asked about the siphon -- they already think you know about it, so they will have no problem filling in the blanks. The sphere closest to their nest (the dust-free one) is the siphon.

Their nest is situated so that they can bask in its magic from the the other side of the wall, and they frequently climb into the larger room to consume its energies more directly. Unlike the other items of magic that they have drained completely over time, something seems to refresh the siphon's magic -- hence the name. They are careful not to take too much too quickly, but even so, based on the years they've been lapping at its magic, it should be long dead by now.

They have no idea what it does, nor do the they seem to care (although they do understand the question).


----------



## Xen (Jan 3, 2005)

*Marduke*

"Well the siphon's not the key to the portals - at least of that I'm sure," says Marduke, coming back from the weasel room.  "I'm going to take a gander down the hall - see what else is near this place."  Marduke strides off - seemingly unconcerned as to whether or not anyone follows.


OOC:  Marduke will just check out the hall - not go into any room (though he'll peak in if there are open doors.  He just wants to see what's over the hill and through the woods.


----------



## Xen (Jan 4, 2005)

*Xen*

Tal walks over to Artemis and Tuggle. " So, what do you want to do?  Maybe Artemis' idea isn't so bad, and we should check this place out so we can come back here for rest.  It would be hard for anyone to sneak up on us here, with so much open space, and only one entrance that's not guarded by ..."

"Hrm.  It just occurred to me that Marduke is a Dwarf," says Tal, as he walks away from the two in search of Marduke.


OOC:  It just occurred to _me_ that it's not really right for me to ask Marduke questions, since neither I or the DM can really decide if he would divulge information.  What a quandary.  For now, can we just say - Tal goes off to find Marduke, to ask him if he happens to know Diago Hardfoot.  I'll just have to catch up with Glin on the question at a later time and leave it at that for now.  I have a feeling his answer won't be pertinent for a while anyhow.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Jan 5, 2005)

Artemis follows Tal & Glin up the passageway, keeping an eye out for anything interesting, but making sure they don't get too far ahead.


----------



## thedangerranger (Jan 5, 2005)

Cupric grabs Tuggle by the arm and tugs him along as he jogs to catch up to the rest of the party. 
"Come along, it's best not to spread too thin in this place.", says Cupric.
While running Cupric puzzles on how to pronounce "Make this room ready" in Netherese.


----------



## dharmabum (Jan 5, 2005)

Not acustomed to being hurried along, Tuggle gruffly brings up the rear of our advancing parting.  Like Marduke, he doesn't intend to enter any rooms (certainly not FIRST), but is very interested in where the tunnel goes and what lies to either sides of it's walls (if there are rooms).


----------



## haiiro (Jan 5, 2005)

The Follies are spread out across the bridge when Marduke reaches the entrance to the hallway. Not needing any light to guide him, he steps into the darkness.

Artemis has just gotten close enough to the mouth of the hall for his torch to come into play when the entire room begins to echo with a deep, imposing, resonates-in-your-chest drumming: *boom*, *BOOM*, *boom*, *BOOM*... This sound is being projected from the hallway Marduke has just stepped into, and the entire siphon room acts as a magnifecnt echo chamber -- the drums reverberate off the walls, their sound magnified and magnified again.

Marduke stops in his tracks, and turns his head to the right, where his gaze settles on the statue of a drummer that he has just pulled abreast of. The rest of the Follies cross the bridge at a quick but cautious pace, and Marduke turns back to look at them.

The last of the echoes die out in the siphon room. Magical torchlight flickers soundlessly in the now-eerie silence.

"The blasted sticks never touched the drum, but by Farngrim that devil can make more noise than my grandmum. And there's more of them up ahead!" The dwarf gestures with his head at the other alcoves that dot the hallway walls as it spirals upwards.

OOC: Anyone making a DC 18 Knowledge (history or royalty) or a DC 20 Int check can read the following: 



Spoiler



The room below has the feel of a mustering area, where a general might inspect her troops before battle. If that's the case, the drums might signal the approach of the general (coming down the hallway), and would also serve to impress the troops -- and get them into formation before she arrived.


----------



## dharmabum (Jan 6, 2005)

"Well," thinks Tuggle, "It's not as though we were approaching particularly quietly anyway.  Why don't you with weapons get them out.  That blasted noise is going to bring anything nearby that may want to do for us!  (creeping up to Artemis, sotto voce) Why don't you put on the peasant disguise so any attack you make is a surprise?"

Tuggle readies a "fix object" intending to meld to the floor any weapons that enemies might drop, or anything else that he finds pertinent.


----------



## Xen (Jan 7, 2005)

*Marduke*

_Wonder what that was all about_, Marduke thinks to himself, puzzled.  Marduke takes to one knee, tilts his head to the side, and peers real close along the ground.



OOC: Can Marduke use his tracking feat here?  Or can he only track people through the planes or someting (I don't see wilderness lore on his skill set).  If he can track, he'll look for any recent activity in the area - and announce his findings to the group.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Jan 7, 2005)

"Any surprise we would have had is already lost." Artemis says dryly.

Artemis pulls out Elmendia...

...and strides quickly up the passageway, not pausing for more instrumental music. He'll only stop if he reaches a room, traps, creatures, or a forking passageway.


----------



## Xen (Jan 7, 2005)

*Tal*

Torm's servant leaps forward into a jog, trying to catch up with Artemis "the nimble".  

"Uhh, why are we running.  I don't think anyone has been here in a long, long, time - as Tuggle confirmed."  _Not to mention you shouldn't run with your weapon out like that..._


----------



## Artemis Blade (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not running, I'm striding. More of a double move. I see how you could get confused though, with all that heavy banded mail armor slowing you down.

_Edit: Changed "plate" to "banded mail."_


----------



## dharmabum (Jan 8, 2005)

"Hey long legs, slow down,"  Tuggle stage whispers. "Just remember, my "recent occupant" just tells us that noone has come from our direction, not the other way.  And your "striding" is sprinting to those of us built a little closer to the ground."

Tuggle will trail Artemis using the same criteria: Ie forked passage, critter, or other problem.


----------



## thedangerranger (Jan 11, 2005)

Cupric moves to keep up with the rest of the Follies, drawing his bow as he trots along.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 12, 2005)

OOC: Just so I'm clear, the door to the spelleaters' room is still up, and no one has said anything to them since establishing what the siphon was -- are both of those things correct?

If so, they haven't made any attempt to follow you, and I'll move on. If not, let me know!


----------



## Artemis Blade (Jan 12, 2005)

OOC: Yes, I left it in the up position. So, when we are dissolved by the ocean of acid flushing down the hallway, they'll still have their precious siphon to feed on.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 13, 2005)

*Woooooosh! goes the ocean of acid...*

Leaving the spelleaters behind, the Follies head up the hallway. Each time someone passes a statue, it beats its drum -- and as the stragglers catch up with the others, the drums go off at odd intervals. Enveloped in this ongoing cacophony (which would be pretty impressive if one was coming _down_ the hall, towards the muster room), they wind through three lazy spirals and eventually reach a door-panel.

As Cupric pulls up with everyone else, the last of the drums falls silent. A moment after that, its ghostly echo fades too far down the corridor to be heard anymore.

Much like the far end of the hall, Marduke finds this section to be completely devoid of recent tracks -- or even non-recent tracks, for that matter. Either the spelleaters' last victims didn't come this way, or they did not touch the ground.

Artemis motions everyone back, and checks the door-panel for traps. He finds none. Between them, he and Cupric try the runekey arms on the door, and fairly quickly hit on the right combination: the panel slides up, revealing the cylinder room.

It looks much as it did when the Follies last saw it: filled with a few inches of ankle-deep water, and otherwise unoccupied. A quick look around the room shows no signs that the stone flyers -- or anything else -- has been through the room since the Follies passed through.

With the panel open, water begins to sluice slowly down a crack on the threshold -- much as it did in the ooze room. Apart from that, the room is silent.

OOC: A little DM fiat to keep things moving -- searching for traps, trying the arms, and opening the panel all seem logical for the Follies. I hope that's okay with everyone.

When you respond to this one, speculate ahead a little ways in terms of actions. You know this room often contains concealed dangers, so I can't just move you all in and continue. 

What do you want to do?


----------



## Artemis Blade (Jan 14, 2005)

"Well for all the commotion on the way up the passage, this is sort of a let down. Why would this room be the area that leads into the space below? "

Artemis steps into the room on guard with rapier drawn, checking to see if anything has changed. He also checks around the doorways, seeing if any of the symbols match anything on the arms.

"I wonder if the weasels below would get more hungry for the magic cylinder in this room than they would for the siphon? Maybe the magic cylinder here powers some of the stuff below?"

OOC: Which of the doors did we come in through this time?


----------



## Xen (Jan 14, 2005)

*Tal*

"Perhaps this is akin to a throne room?" asks Tal.  "Isn't the same room that allowed me visions of the areas surrounding this place - as well as areas within?  If so, it would be commanding place indeed."


OOC:  H, could you confirm that this is indeed that same room?  Also - is a map available?  I realize this equates to work for you - so if you don't think it's needed, don't go to the trouble.  I think I mostly remember the layout.


----------



## Xen (Jan 14, 2005)

*Marduke*

"Well, it seems as some of you have been here before."


OOC:  After this little blurb marduke keeps quiet and follows the group's lead (if they choose to enter the room).  He would like to make a KnowPlane (15 [5 +10]) on the cylinder at some point (now or when he is closer if need be)


----------



## thedangerranger (Jan 14, 2005)

"Ah, Tal, I believe the room with the visions was elsewhere. Up a level I believe. Perhaps 'blink-dwarves' will help you recall which room this is. I think it would be Bad to let the spell-eaters try and suck more of the magic out of the cylinder. Let's turn back and explore other passages before we go this way again. I'd also like a good deal of rest before we potentially have to fight the stone-phasers again. I think there were other portals back where we came from that we could explore.", sayeth the Cupric.


----------



## Xen (Jan 14, 2005)

*Tal*

"Ah - good!" says Tal, and follows Cupric as he leaves the room.


----------



## dharmabum (Jan 15, 2005)

*I'm putting my tooth under the pillow...*

"I agree...let's head back to the siphon room and rest/reflect.  My only concern is that when we go down the hallway the other way, those drums may wake the stony army!".

Tuggle will plan to head back down the hallway towards a (ha!) night of R&R (rest and reflection).  Posted guards at "night" of course.  In the a.m.  I say we summon the runekey arm from the crevice and explore on our merry way.  If stony golems seem to be awakening (as evidenced by sounds of stone scraping on stone or army rallying cries, etc, Tuggle will haul gnomish booty back to the current room and try to make a portal related escape.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 15, 2005)

OOC:

Artemis: You came through the door-panel directly behind the shattered pedestal. Nothing appears to have changed. The three symbols around the outside of the door-panel (facing into the cylinder room, in other words) match the three you touched to get it to open just now.

Marduke: Given the nature of the cylinder, Knowledge (planes) 15 just isn't going to get you much -- you can tell it is amazingly powerful, and involves the planes in _some_ way, but that's about as useful as looking at a barn and going, "gosh, that's a big building."


----------



## Artemis Blade (Jan 15, 2005)

*Rest & Relaxation & XP*

Artemis points out the corresponding symbols between the arms and the door frames so everyone is aware.

"Yeah, I think now is a good time to relax and consider our options here in the tower."

After everyone has gathered back in the passageway, Artemis closes the door panel. When everyone else decides to move that way, Artemis walks back down the passageway toward the stone statue room. 

I agree with Tuggle's recommendations.


----------



## thedangerranger (Jan 17, 2005)

Cupric sings and plays to entertain the Follies until bedtime.


----------



## Xen (Jan 18, 2005)

*Tal*

"So, have any of you figured our if, or how, this place is connected to activities in Selgaunt?" asks Tal, as the companions settle in for their rest.  "I'm worried about what may be happening in the city, while we are here exploring this empty ruin.  Perhaps, with more information of this place, we could buy information about the Silver Ravens from Mephiskaran.  You are still on good terms with him, I assume?  Or perhaps we dig around a bit more within our contacts at Dracon Row?  I'm just thinking out loud here... but shouldn't we be setting up some network through which we can gather information in the city?"

Tal sorts through his belonging, reorganizes them, and repacks them.  He then settles down for rest, and sleeps when conversation no longer keeps him awake.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 18, 2005)

To the sound of thundering drums -- much, much more impressive heading the right direction -- the Follies return to the siphon room.

Picking an unoccupied corner with a good view of both doorways and the three portal arches, they bed down for the . . . afternoon. Yes, that staple of adventuring parties everywhere: resting so the cleric can regain his spells.

After checking to see that the spelleaters aren't planning anything nefarious (they're sleeping in their now-empty nest), the Follies close the door-panel that leads to their room and circle up around one of their _everburning torches_. The silent flame casts long shadows of the clay army on the walls, and the party seems unconcerned about the strangeness of their surroundings.

OOC: There are some good conversational leads out there, so follow them as long as you like and let me know when you're ready to move on.

The XP fairy will visit that night, but whoever's on watch at the time doesn't get any . . . just kidding, here's the skinny:

Artemis: 2,793
Cupric:	2,793
Marduke: 1,618
Tal: 1,368
Tuggle: 3,043

I don't think that levels anyone, though it puts some of you pretty close. There's a healthy amount of roleplaying and story goal XP in there, as well as the more traditional battle-earned variety.


----------



## Xen (Jan 20, 2005)

*Tal*


OOC: While conversing, Tal would also like to check the party for woulds that need healing (Xen can't remember if Tal was the only one hurt).  No sense in letting the blessings of Torm waste away overnight.  Even if it is only one hit point, he'll cast to bring them up to full.  Once everyone is fine, he'll heal himself to full as well.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Jan 24, 2005)

"Well, it seems to me the some of the bad people in Selgaunt were searching for access to this place for some reason. Until we have finished a cursory pass throughout the complex for obviously powerful items & portal keys, I don't know if we should leave. Plus, I think we should consider carefully how Mephiskaran will respond to info about this place before we trade it. I think if we did trade information about this place, we shouldn't sell ourselves short on its real value -- people have been murdered, chased & blown up for this information."

"I think we should attempt to collect all the portal & door keys we can, in an attempt to halt the explorations of any others into this place."

"I think overall it would be a great base of operations for our organization (the Harpers), especially considering their hunted reputation in Sembia. If we wanted to turn it over to our leadership and let them finish exploring its many chambers while we focus on Selgaunt, I wouldn't be opposed to that." Artemis finishes sharing his opinion.


----------



## dharmabum (Jan 31, 2005)

Putting aside rope related misgivings, Tuggle sidles up to Marduke and asks him how he met Tal.  "you seem less non-plussed by the whole portal situation than I would expect from an average explorer...Do you have some experience with this sort of thing?"  Assuming his answer isn't along the lines of, "yes, I'm an evil portal master trying to take over Sembia." I'll plan to fill him in on the bones of our adventurs in Selgaunt.


----------



## thedangerranger (Feb 2, 2005)

"Quite right Artemis. I think we should see about handing over the keys to this tower to the Harpers. It is a very convienient way to get into and out of Sembia with a minimum of fuss."


----------



## haiiro (Feb 3, 2005)

OOC: My Spidey-sense tells me that the conversatin' is done. If I'm mistaken, keep right on rolling. 

If not, the night passes uneventfully (I assume you set watches), everyone receives a shot from Nurse Expee, and you all awaken in the tomb-like silence of the muster room.

Where to?


----------



## thedangerranger (Feb 3, 2005)

"Well, that was a pleasant sleep. Tal can you retrieve that object now? Then maybe we should head back to Selgaunt to send a message to our friends. What do you all think?", sayeth Cupric.


----------



## Xen (Feb 3, 2005)

*Tal*

"Well, let me see what I can do - it is not within my abilities to channel enough power from Torm to summon an elemental.  Perhaps a fiendish squid will do the trick?  Or a Celestial Eagle?  How big is that hole anyway?"  Tal walks over to the fissure.


OOC:  Before praying for spells, Tal checks out the hole, trying to estimate the best "monster" for the job.  He also tries to estimate the weight of the object in the fissure.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Feb 4, 2005)

"How about a badger or something else that can dig around the object like a dire celestial mole?" Artemis suggests. Artemis wanders around the hole and tests the material to see if it is hard like a rock or if it is crumbly at all. He tries to get a good vantage point and keeps the area well lit with a torch.


----------



## dharmabum (Feb 5, 2005)

*Badger Bagdger Badger Bagder Mushroom!*

Tal, If you summon a badger, I'll be able to communicate with it fairly readily...that crack is pretty tight though!  I suggest we secure the wee beasty with a rope!


----------



## Xen (Feb 5, 2005)

*Tal*

After inspecting the hole and speaking with the others, Tal finds solitude in prayers to Torm.  A little while later, he stands up.  "Okay - I'll give it a try, but we won't have much time.  The creature will remain only for 30 heartbeats or so.  I'll summon it as near to the object as possible (sorry Tuggle, I don't think there will be time enough to tie a rope around it), with the hope that it will have time enough to retrieve the object for us.  If someone is able to use the hand of the mage, now might be a good time - perhaps working in tandem we will have a better chance at retrieving this thing."

Tal walks over to the hole - waits to see if anyone will cast mage hand - and then concentrates, summoning a celestial badger.


OOC:  He'll try to let the creature know that it is to retrieve the object - if this fails, he'll let Tuggle know right away, so Tuggle can try mammal speak on the badger.  Tal has a couple of other summoning spells, so let me know if it looks like the badger is going to pop out of existence just before it gets the object out of the chasm.  If this is going to happen, Tal will summon something else to take a hand-off.


----------



## haiiro (Feb 16, 2005)

*Picking up, and some guidance*

Examining the chasm by the light of the party's two _everburning torches_, you can just make out the gleam of metal. At floor level, the chasm varies between one and two feet wide -- but forty feet down, where the object is lodged, it's only a few inches across. You can't tell if the object is just wedged in between the walls, or is melded with the rock itself -- it's just too far down to be sure.

While Cupric and Artemis hold the two torches and Marduke crouches nearby, Tal summons a celestial badger -- and at the same time, Tuggle casts _mage hand_. Tal shouts out a simple command in Celestial -- _Dig like crazy and see if you can get that metal thing out of there!_ -- while Tuggle quickly maneuvers the _hand_ down through the twists and turns of the chasm towards the object.

Narrowing its already beady little eyes, the glowing badger dives into the chasm and starts scrabbling away at the rock. Meanwhile, Tuggle can still just barely make out the _hand_, and has wrapped its spectral fingers around part of the object. When the gnome tries to draw the hand up, he feels the object give a little: it's much too heavy to move with _mage hand_, but it also isn't melded with the stone.

A bit less than a minute later, the badger has wormed its way down as far as it can and is tearing furiously at the stone below it. Just before the spell expires, it stops and glances back up at the Follies. Through the great crack in the floor, it growls something in Celestial: _Bring more of us and we'll get --_. Then it disappears in a puff of white light.

Peering into the chasm, you can see that the badger made it perhaps twenty feet down, leaving the hardest twenty feet to go. But once the stone narrowed, its hard claws made good progress: it chipped away the last few feet of loose rock pretty efficiently. With more badgers, you just might be able to reach the object.

OOC: I assumed Tuggle wouldn't mind using a _mage hand_, given the circumstances.

And per your requests, a bit of guidance. After giving it some thought, I decided to just lay out some of the plots and possible directions you guys have uncovered. This doesn't mean there aren't more than these available -- in one way or another, these are the obvious ones. I think this approach makes sense, given the slow pace of late (sorry about that!) and the breaks we've taken (including Xen's and glin's respective absences).

*Your Continuing Mission...* - As Harpers, you signed on to pursue the code in Selgaunt: _To work against villainy and wickedness, to keep folk free of fear and tyranny, to support law and order to gain peace wherever laws are just and fairly enforced, and to prevent extremes of power and influence and imbalances of wealth and opportunity._ Your other mandate from Agrafion was to gather information about the city -- but apart from that, do as you see fit for the cause of good.

And you've given Agrafion some very good intel, passed on by way of Sefilia Blackbright -- but in some areas, like the High City and the princes themselves, you've only scratched the surface.

*The Iron Spines* - You know that Gurrom Lek, one of the High Princes of Selgaunt, is mixed up with this peculiar band. Apart from waylaying travelers along Rauthauvyr's Road (where you fought the war-ogre and dogsbloods at the start of the campaign), they were also responsible for the war-ogres that wreaked havoc on Selgaunt's docks. Mention has been made of their leader, Lassiter, and her ability to read or control minds -- and it's very likely that the hatchery (where you met Olo and fought a wide range of odd beasties) was or is one of their operations. Based on that, it seems like the Iron Spines are mixed up in breeding half-illithids, and it's clear that they are spread across Sembia -- and pose a tangible threat to Selgaunt. (You've also fought one half illithid, or bel-illeth -- Liddis Malzevent -- although he didn't have an obvious connection to the Iron Spines.)

You've caused the Iron Spines some major headaches, but how large is their operation -- and what are its real aims?

*Immir Lockmyre* - When Immir found out that his brother, Malkas, had somehow traveled through a painting (The _Promise of Darkness_), he first threatend and then tried to kill Algaer of Dracon Row to get ahold of it. He started out by blowing up Algaer's shop, and although you didn't find proof it's very likely that he was behind the attack on Dracon Row that was led by Landiser Culver, a Silver Raven captain. Malkas was clearly insane, and it seems his still-living brother isn't in possession of all of his marbles either.

The drakesmiths have a plan to tackle this one on their own, but will it work?

*Mephiskaran* - The Follies seem to have reached an uneasy understanding with Mephiskaran, and you're out of his debt and no longer need him to open the painting-portal (as Cupric has proven). All the same, he is an unsavory fellow with aims of his own -- including his "side project" in the snowy wastes, and his connection to the barbarian tribe.

Whether or not you're concerned about his domination of the homun (through Falmin) or his machinations within the Temple of Azuth, what else is he up to?

*The Invisible Tower* - A powerful place chock full of strange magic and even stranger creatures, you've plumbed some of the tower's secrets but know that there are many, many more waiting in the wings. Given its proximity to Selgaunt, there's no way you can overlook its importance -- and as you've pointed out, with a bit more exploration it could make a great way to move Harpers into and out of Sembia. With the exception of Malkas Lockmyre (who you killed) and the few people you have told, it's quite possible that you are the only ones who know about the tower's existence -- apart from the shimmering man, of course.

This is probably the most potent and enigma-rich plot/direction that you've come across -- why is it there, who exactly built it (as the Netherese were not know to have come this far South or East), how does the shimmering man fit into everything, what else is in the tower, can you put it to use, should you see if you can bring in other Harpers to help you? Lots of options!

*The Silver Ravens* - You've clashed with Ravens on several occasions, and come across evidence of their efforts to destroy the Harpers.

So far, they've been on the sidelines of the threads you've been following, but how long will that be the case? Are there prominent Ravens whose deaths would weaken the organization as a whole? How do the Ravens tie in with Lockmyre?

*The Silent Ring* - Mentioned only once in a letter from Agrafion, this Harper faction is supposedly assassinating other Harpers who have been "turned," whatever that means.

Is this just a rumor, as Agrafion seems to believe, or do they really exist? And if they do, do they pose a threat to you?

*Elmelendia* - Given into your care by Sefilia Blackbright, this sword is a treasure to the Harpers and a magnet for trouble. Sefilia's whole party was killed over it, and the Silver Ravens (and their hirelings) are almost certainly looking for it.

Does anyone know where Elemelendia is? She was made to be used -- can you add to her legacy in Selgaunt?

---

I think that's a pretty good roundup, and as I said waaaaay back when at the outset of the campaign (nearly 18 months ago! ): this is your story, and there are lots of places to go. There's no overarching plot that I expect you to follow, and you've uncovered all sorts of areas of interest.

Whatever you opt not to follow up on will continue to progress on its own, and many things have already been affected by your actions. Some of these are obvious, some you haven't uncovered yet, or don't have enough of a bigger picture to see.

If you have questions about any of this, ask away -- and if this wasn't the kind of guidance you were looking for, let me know!


----------



## Xen (Feb 17, 2005)

*Tal*

"Great Badger of Torm!  I think we are getting closer, says Tal exuberantly.  The badger says just a few more..."  Tal spends the next 15 minutes in prayer, and then walks back to the edge of the chasm.  He casts...


OOC:  Tal has a total of 2 first level summoning spells left, plus one empty first level slot.  He also has one second level summoning spell (and has filled up all other spell slots).  He'll cast away until the object is free, even if it means taking a break to fill up the empty first level slot with another summoning spell.


----------



## haiiro (Feb 19, 2005)

It takes the better part of an hour, but three summonings later Tal's badgers succession of badgers has dredged the object up from the chasm.

It's a torso.

Made of a mix of copper (long since oxidized to a vibrant green) and a bright metal that looks susipiciously like that used in the Netherese spears you've seen, and chased with brass inlays, it looks like it came from the same construct as the _first_ arm you found. The proportions certainly match, as does the style of the carving and construction -- and it's covered in Netherese runes.

With everyone staying very quiet, you can just hear a faint whirring and ticking from deep inside the torso: the sound of clockwork, still active after centuries buried in the chasm. There is a large many-facted gem, purple in color, set into the center of its chest -- and this gem is glowing faintly. The glow pulsates very slightly in time with the heavier whirs of the clockwork, almost like a heartbeat.

OOC: Tal used all three first level summoning spells.

What did everyone else do during the 45 minute excavation -- and what would you like to do now?


----------



## Artemis Blade (Feb 20, 2005)

During the excavations Artemis will keep the torch in a good spot for illumination of the work area while also keeping an eye on our weasel friends.

Artemis carefully examines the torso for more runes, trying to see if any match up. After doing so, he compares the arm to the broken torso, and tries to figure out if it can be repaired. 

If he finds anything noteworthy, he'll share with the group.

After thoroughly examining the arm, Artemis states, "I think we should continue exploring the complex for a little bit longer, maybe a day or two. Lets see if we can find a closer portal back to Selgaunt."


----------



## dharmabum (Feb 21, 2005)

*Tuggle*

"Let me take a look at that torso too, Artemis."  Tuggle sidles over to where Artemis is examining the torso.  He brings to bear his not inconsiderable knowledge of metals to try to identify of what it is made (specifically the Netherese spear metal).  "I agree that we should explore here a few more days...If we can find a portal back to Selgaunt, things will get a lot more convienent!  After that, I say we head back into town and regain "The promise", in order to secure all access points to this tower that we know about!"

I'd like to use Knowledge Alchemy on the torso.  Tuggle is definately up for a few days of concerted tower exploration, but will go with the flow if most of the party wants to return to selgaunt.


----------



## Xen (Mar 2, 2005)

*Marduke*

"Perhaps I'll have a see as well."


OOC:  Marduke will run his know planes on the object.  Specifically, can he figure out how/if to activate it, or how it might be used in a similar fashion as the arm.


----------



## Xen (Mar 2, 2005)

*Tal*

"Could it be that this thing was taken apart piece by piece for a reason, and should be left that way?  Anyway, when everyone's had their fill, maybe we could do some more exploring.  Perhaps someone who knows where we haven't been can lead the way?"


----------



## Artemis Blade (Mar 2, 2005)

"If I remember correctly, the spelleaters ripped this arm off this torso because they could reach it, and because it was magical. I think we should go up and check the doors in the cylinder room we haven't opened yet. The symbols around the doors correspond to the symbols we press on these arms. If we want to finish exploring maybe we should start there." Artemis suggests.


----------



## thedangerranger (Mar 8, 2005)

After plying his knowledges on the newly re-assembled portal-bot Cupric says, "Well, there are the flying stone cat things in the cylinder room... Perhaps the room with no floor or ceiling instead." Cupric shoulders his pack and edges towards the door back to the portal room.

[OOC: BardicK: 19+12 = 31 KArcana: 12+7=19 KHistory: 14+8 = 22]


----------



## Xen (Mar 9, 2005)

Both Tal and Marduke follow if Cupric and Artemis lead the way to the Cylinder room.  

"So who do we know that we can trust in Selgaunt?" asks Tal, as the group prepares to leave.  "It's just that, if we want to use this place for the harpers, there's a certain amount of equipment gathering and stocking we may want to do (not to mention cleaning).  It's enough of an undertaking that if we go about it the wrong way, someone may ask questions.  I already have the feeling that certain factions of the Multicolored Defenders of the Peace may be keeping an eye on us - and I'd hate for anyone to suspect we are setting up shop.  

We may also need to set up a legitimate front - like a pub, or shop or something, where we keep the portable portals that lead to this place.  It probably won't do for those who harp to find us at whatever inn we are staying at and give the secret password.  Though Torm watches over us, even we may perish one day and no longer be around to make sure this safe haven comes to good use.  What I'm getting at is that we may need to get others involved.... but who?"


----------



## haiiro (Mar 11, 2005)

Putting the torso and the apparently matching arm side by side, Artemis and Tuggle spend some time examining them. The join between the arm and the torso doesn't look like it's missing any pieces, but it's not hard to tell that it would require some serious time and unusual tools to reassemble the two -- until the shoulder of the arm is brought within two inches of the torso.

The faint ticking and humming coming from inside both pieces picks up in tempo, and new _whirrs_ and _tings!_ can be heard. Then tiny bits of the inside of the arm reach out to the torso, where they are met by other tiny bits -- and the arm clicks seamlessly into place, firmly attached to the torso.

Then the fingers flex once or twice, almost experimentally, before the noises subside to their earlier level and the whole assemblage returns to immobility.

A brief, animated* discussion ensues, and the Follies compare notes on the partial construct that now sits before them. Tuggle can tell that alchemy was definitely involved in its construction, and Marduke senses that at its heart -- perhaps quite literally -- is something capable of communicating with _portals_, perhaps even doing more than just opening them.

Probing the joints and otherwise trying to examine the interior without disturbing anything, Artemis can see that nothing appears to be broken -- however old this construct may be, it seems to be functioning perfectly. This jibes with a detail that Cupric picks up on: none but a Lantanese could have built this clockwork golem -- and few among them have the art to do so.

A cleric of Gond -- or even better, a cleric of Gond with a background in Lantanese history -- could probably figure out likely builders if allowed to examine this artifact.

After this, the conversation turns to ways to make use of the tower, and the Follies make their way back to the cylinder room (accompanied by the atonal drumming of the spiral hallway). Once there, you find the cylinder room apparently empty, and it does not look as though anyone (or anything) has been through there since last you saw it.

* (No pun intended.)

OOC: For those without a lot of Realms background, the Lantanese are masters of clockwork with a tendency to build things that are both peculiar and far ahead of their time. They view this sort of craftsmanship as religious in nature, and worship Gond. Imagine a tiny island nation populated by direct descendants of Leonardo da Vinci, and you've got a pretty good idea of what they're all about. Unlike, say, most of Krynn's tinker gnomes (from Dragonlance), the Lantanese are superb craftsmen and not comic relief. 

Who is carrying the partially-assembled construct, and how? It weighs about forty pounds -- lighter than it looks, but not exactly light.

Also, with no response to Cupric's meta-post about the spelleaters, I assumed that you left them alone. You can of course go back and hack them to bits, etc. as you see fit.


----------



## dharmabum (Mar 12, 2005)

"Wonderful!" Tuggle exclaims as the torso and arm knit together independently.  He is, in fact, full of wonder.  "I wonder what will happen when we find the head!  Oh, by the way...who do you think tore this thing apart in the first place...and why?"

Turning towards Xen, Tuggle muses, "I think appealing to  Agrafion to reveal some Harper contacts in Selgaunt (if indeed there are any but us) may be the best way to build a web of supporters here.  Having said this, I must add that the Harpers may need to keep very secret, even from each other, in a town that is such an enemy to freedom.  Perhaps we should focus on recruiting new Harpers from the ranks of those we have encountered here.  Thissiken has been to our aid in several gambits thus far, and seems to possess a spirit of independence that may predispose him to the Harper cause."

Having said his piece, Tuggle marches onward, keeping an eye open for any golem-y bits, and a ready mental hand on his quiver of spells.

OOC: I can say with authority that Tuggle will not be the one carrying the golem torso.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Mar 15, 2005)

Artemis is probably carrying the torso, likely handing it off to Cupric when necessary, and setting it down for combat.

While in the cylinder room, Artemis tries the rune combination for the two raised panels on the same wall as the tunnel from the painting. He will close either immediately if threatening creatures loom from the other side.

Assuming we haven't just come through one of those two, and assuming we have the correct combination of runes on our arms & torso.


----------



## Xen (Mar 16, 2005)

*Tal*

"Indeed, I was thinking of some of the members of Dracon Row myself - Thissiken included,"  says Tal, in response to Tuggle.   I understand the need for secrecy, but eventually we'll need a network in Selgaunt that we can rely on.  Perhaps it is a bit premature at the present moment...."

"Actually, now that I think of it, Dracon Row may be just the place we want to be headquartered in.  It's Dangerous enough that folks don't seem to want to loiter their, and it could be quite well protected.  Hmmm....  I'll think on this some more."

"So, which door will it be, Arty?"  Asks Tal, with a hint of a smile.


----------



## haiiro (Apr 4, 2005)

*Back in the cylinder room*

OOC: This one requires a new map, which is posted here: cylinder room map.

I numbered the doors for easy reference -- here are the ones you know about so far:

*4* - Malkas Lockmyre's "prison"
*5* - The stone flyers opened this one to release the flood
*6* - The ooze room (with the levitating discs up to the mosaic room, etc.)
*7* - The, uh, poop room, where Malkas and co. did their business for years
*10* - Opens into the curving hallway that leads down to the muster room

You just entered the cylinder room through door #10.

After establishing that the room is empty, Artemis sloshes his way to the wall where the tunnel enters the cylinder room. Twisting and turning the torso in his arms, he finds that although two of the runes needed to activate those doors appear on the partly-assembled golem, the _third_ one for each panel isn't present.

The Follies chat amongst themselves (and keep an eye out for threats) while Artemis checks the rest of the panels in the room.

All told, the torso/arm combination has the runes required to open seven door-panels -- four the Follies have been through, one you've _seen_ through (the flood room), and two new doors. (OOC: You have the runes for doors 4-10.)

Sticking with his earlier plan, Artemis tries the two new doors. The other Follies fan out around him at a safe distance, hands near their their weapons.

The panel in the far right corner rumbles upwards, shaking off the dust of centuries long past, and reveals a familiar sight from a new angle: the room full of spears. It looks as it did two rides ago, when you saw it from the other side after the battle in the hatchery, along the Starbound River. The faint smell of ancient mold and rot wafts out, and the heads of the Netherese spears gleam brightly in your torchlight. (OOC: This is door #8.)

After closing this panel, Artemis then opens the one directly to the left of it. This one slides up with a grind of stone against stone to reveal a blank wall. Then the runes on the golem -- two on the torso, one on the arm -- flash again, and a pinkish oil slick forms on the wall: a _portal_. (OOC: This is door #9.)

Touching the runes again, Artemis slides the second panel shut. As it splashes into place, he hears a sharp _click_ from deep within the torso -- and the whole thing begins tugging gently towards the opposite wall. The sensation is exactly the same as when the arm was "dowsing" for its mismatched companion, only much stronger.

Turning in place, Artemis lets himself go with the pull, and winds up standing in front of the door through which the stone flyers made their escape. The golem's body is tugging so strongly that the arm actually taps up against the stone before Artemis can pull it back.

Then the fingers extend fully and shudder a little, as if longing for whatever is beyond the door.

OOC: I didn't want to assume that you would open the door that the stone flyers fled through (#5), given the circumstances; you do have the runes for it.

Sorry for the brief hiatus -- what would you like to do?


----------



## Artemis Blade (Apr 6, 2005)

Artemis reopens the portal door (Door #9)  and examines the portal closely. 
 Do we get any clues of what's on the other side? Most of the portals in this complex have been see-through so far. 

Barring interesting things happening with door #9, Artemis heads back to door #5 and prepares to open it. "I think there may be more construct body parts behind this door, but we should be careful if we decide to proceed." 
If nobody has any immediate objections, Artemis will open this door, dropping the torso and equipping Elmendia at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## Xen (Apr 6, 2005)

*Tal*

"Well, the water's a nice touch."

Seeing as how Artemis has the key, Tal follows him around the room.  

Motioning to the oily slick of a portal, Tal asks: "Should I poke my head through?"



OOC: If Atry opens up the door that the golum wants to go through, Tal draws wis weapon and provides backup.


----------



## Xen (Apr 6, 2005)

*Marduke*


OOC: Marduke will check out the portal.  Does it differ in any way frlom your run o' the mill portal?  If not, does his portal knowledge tell him if it's allright for Tal to stick his head through?  He'll announce his thoughts on the matter to the group.


----------



## haiiro (Apr 9, 2005)

Tugging the arm away from the stone flyers' door, Artemis presses the runes that re-open the panel beside the pedestal (#9). Once again, the stone door slides up with a grumble, and after the runes flash again the _portal_ appears on the wall.

As before, it looks like a slick of pink-purple lamp oil spread over water. It sheds no light of its own, and it is completely opaque -- Artemis cannot make out anything on the other side.

Marduke splashes his way over to the _portal_ and begins examining it closely, idly scratching the blade of his urgrosh against his beard. After a minute or so has passed, he grunts, "Looks good to me. Seems it's working like it should, but I can't tell if it's safe or not."

Artemis nods and heads back to the other panel, holding the torso tightly as it pulls in the same direction. After looking back to see if there are any objections, he raises the door that the stone flyers fled through after your first encounter with them (#5).

This _portal_ leads to a rocky mountain valley. It is night time there, and quite cold -- a chill wind blows through the doorway, rippling the murky water at your feet. Th air is clear and crisp, and the sky shines with countless stars.

The valley itself is narrow and its walls are quite steep, though they look climbable. The far end -- only about a hundred feet away -- is higher than the doorway, and a trickle of water runs through the center of the valley. You can hear running water some distance away, perhaps just beyond the other end of the valley.

Scattered silver coins litter the valley floor -- and some of them are half-buried in the rock itself. Starlight glints off of the coins, making them stand out against the dark rock of the mountains around you.

Apart from the ripples on the little stream, nothing moves in the valley. Another icy breeze blows past you, carrying the faint smell of woodsmoke.

The arm Artemis is holding, however, makes a sudden, strong tug forwards -- the fingers reaching almost plaintively towards the center of the valley.

OOC: Marduke's Knowledge (the planes) check: [14]+10 = 24.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Apr 15, 2005)

Artemis holds the arm back for now, but is prepared to go through to the other side. "Does the terrain on the other side of this portal look familiar to anyone? I would assume this is probably a two-way portal, since part of the construct I'm holding is on both sides of this doorway."


----------



## Xen (Apr 17, 2005)

*Tal*

"Nothing I've seen before," says Tal.  "Though, anywhere that's paved with silver coins seems like a dangerous place to be.  Could it be some kind of lure?  I suppose the smell of wood smoke is a fairly good sign."


----------



## Xen (Apr 17, 2005)

*Marduke*

"Well, before we jump through into strange places, let me see whats on the other side of this slick of a portal, heh" says Marduke with a little grunt.  


OOC:  Assuming he believes it is a safe action, Marduke will poke his head throug the oil slick portal, and check things out, but will not go all th way through.


----------



## haiiro (Apr 17, 2005)

OOC: Xen, without spells or special abilities that allow you to do so, there is _never_ a way to know if stepping through an opaque _portal_ is a safe thing to do -- Marduke certainly knows this. He also knows that most _portals_ "pull" you through the moment you touch them, although there are exceptions (like the one to the valley on the other side of the cylnder room). That said, there's nothing to indicate that stepping into this one is inherently _unsafe_, so I'm going to run with that.

"Rumble up that bit o' stone again," Marduke says to Artemis, pointing at the panel that conceals the oil slick _portal_, "and I'll go have a look."

Artemis activates the runes again, and the _portal_ shimmers back into being. Marduke strides forward confidently, his urgrosh swinging free at his side. When his leading foot hits the surface of the slick, he disappears.

OOC: Marduke only:


Spoiler



As soon as he touches the _portal_, Marduke is sucked through to its destination: a large room shaped somewhat like an upside-down wine glass.

He immediately feels a soothing tingle throughout his body -- very similar to the sensation of being healed by clerical magic. There is also something calming about the room itself; the place feels very peaceful.

The chamber is widest at the point of entry, and the _portal_ opens out onto a walkway that encircles the whole room. The floor is only a few feet below the walkway, and the room bells out from there -- and then tapers up from the walkway to the ceiling (where the wine glass comparison comes from).

The walls are made of a pale blue stone, somewhat like marble, while the floor and walkway are made of the now-familiar pinkish stone used throughout the tower. Glowing purple motes can be seen on (or in) the floor -- along with small protrusions of metal -- but from this vantage point it's hard to guess at their nature.

Right next to the entry is a slender stairway that ascends steeply up and around the wall to the top of the room, and then descends again to the room's central feature: a tapered pillar the hangs from the ceiling, supporting a flat circular platform with a railing. This platform would give you an excellent view of the entrie floor of the room, which is perhaps fifty feet in diameter.

Across from the entryway, runes four feet high run in a wide band around the wall; the whole sequence is about twenty feet long.



OOC: What would everyone like to do?

I'm back in the mode of checking the thread every day, and I'd love to get everyone fired up into that same rhythm. We're coming up on the Selgaunt campaign's two year anniversary (this August), and there's so much more to see -- and do! -- that I very much want to keep it going.

Edit: I hit "submit post" and realized that didn't really cover all the things I was thinking about, so I posted in more detail over in the OOC thread.


----------



## Xen (Apr 17, 2005)

*Marduke*

Marduke moves to a reasonable vatage point (not off the walk-way), pulls out his journal and pen, and takes down the runes (or as amny of them as he can jot down in 5 minutes time).  

"Hrmph, s'pose I can have a bit of a look," he says to himself, and after spending a few minutes writing, he climbs the stairs.  When he's had his fill of the view (doesn't take long), he returns to the entrance, and strides back through the portal.


----------



## haiiro (Apr 17, 2005)

For everyone except Marduke:

Marduke is gone for several minutes. What do you do while he's gone, and do you go after him at some point?

For Marduke only:


Spoiler



Five minutes is more than enough time to copy the entire sequence of runes down very carefully.

The stairs follow the curve of the wall as they spiral up towards the ceiling (and the room's narrowest point), taking you about 90 degrees counter-clockwise from the entryway. Then they spiral down around the hanging pillar, ending up at the level of the second walkway -- suspended about thirty feet off the floor.

On the wide circular floor is a map of Sembia, showing only it's geographical boundaries and features. The lines of the map are made of the same incredibly bright metal you saw in the room full of rotting spears -- it looks new-forged, despite the carpet of dust covering it. Glowing motes of purple are scattered across the map, and these twinkle softly in a random fashion, much like stars. There are perhaps two hundred of them altogether.

One of these spots is much larger and brighter than the rest, and it does not twinkle. Having been filled in by the Follies not long ago, Marduke recognizes that this is the spot where the tower should be.

Also present are tiny, exquisitely detailed models of cities -- little collections of buildings and towers that look somewhat archaic in style, but are clearly much too modern to be Netherese. It looks as though they were added long after the tower was built -- and perhaps long after the map was created, as well. The models, too, are covered in dust.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Apr 17, 2005)

After a few uncomfortable minutes (4-5) without Marduke, Artemis asks the rest of the group, "Well, should we follow him? Even though it is pretty quiet in here now, he could be in trouble. We've had plenty of ugly surprises here."

Artemis carefully enters the portal after another 2 minutes or so.





"Don't split the party!"


----------



## thedangerranger (Apr 18, 2005)

"That sounds like a good plan Artemis."
Cupric will follow Artemis through if/when he goes.


----------



## Xen (Apr 19, 2005)

*Tal*

"Why not..."  says Tal, and follows the others.


OOC:  I'm not posting for Marduke, as it is pretty clear what his actions are from the last post (i.e. take a look and then head back through the portal).


----------



## haiiro (Apr 20, 2005)

After a few minutes with Marduke absent, the rest of the Follies head through the _portal_ as well, weapons at the ready.

As soon as you touch the portal, you're sucked through to its destination: a large room shaped somewhat like an upside-down wine glass.

You immediately feel a soothing tingle throughout your body -- very similar to the sensation of being healed by clerical magic. There is also something calming about the room itself; the place feels very peaceful.

The chamber is widest at the point of entry, and the portal opens out onto a walkway that encircles the whole room. The floor is only a few feet below the walkway, and the room bells out from there -- and then tapers up from the walkway to the ceiling (where the wine glass comparison comes from).

The walls are made of a pale blue stone, somewhat like marble, while the floor and walkway are made of the now-familiar pinkish stone used throughout the tower. Glowing purple motes can be seen on (or in) the floor -- along with small protrusions of metal -- but from this vantage point it's hard to guess at their nature.

Right next to the entry is a slender stairway that ascends steeply up and around the wall to the top of the room, and then descends again to the room's central feature: a tapered pillar the hangs from the ceiling, supporting a flat circular platform with a railing. This platform would give you an excellent view of the entrie floor of the room, which is perhaps fifty feet in diameter.

Across from the entryway, runes four feet high run in a wide band around the wall; the whole sequence is about twenty feet long.

Marduke is standing on the small platform that is suspended from the ceiling. Seeing no obvious threats, some of the Follies join him.

The stairs follow the curve of the wall as they spiral up towards the ceiling (and the room's narrowest point), taking you about 90 degrees counter-clockwise from the entryway. Then they spiral down around the hanging pillar, ending up at the level of the second walkway -- suspended about thirty feet off the floor.

On the wide circular floor is a map of Sembia, showing only it's geographical boundaries and features. The lines of the map are made of the same incredibly bright metal you saw in the room full of rotting spears -- it looks new-forged, despite the carpet of dust covering it. Glowing motes of purple are scattered across the map, and these twinkle softly in a random fashion, much like stars. There are perhaps two hundred of them altogether.

One of these spots is much larger and brighter than the rest, and it does not twinkle. This larger mote is exactly where the tower should be.

Also present are tiny, exquisitely detailed models of cities -- little collections of buildings and towers that look somewhat archaic in style, but are clearly much too modern to be Netherese. It looks as though they were added long after the tower was built -- and perhaps long after the map was created, as well. The models, too, are covered in dust.


----------



## dharmabum (Apr 21, 2005)

Tuggle, excited as a school gnome, rushes to the map and gets down on his hands and knees to take a closer look.  Is Pub represented among the buildings?  How about Drakon Row?  Is there any indication of other portal locations?  "Gentlemen...this may be the key to using the portal system...and, by the way, does anyone else feel that tingling sensation?"

Tuggle will examine the map in detail, focusing on the questions above.  After that, he will explore the room, searching for hidden doors or additional information.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Apr 22, 2005)

Artemis looks closely at the map, seeing if he can locate the cave with the exit portal that we've been through. "I wonder if this is a map of the portals of Sembia, or if it has some other significance." 

Does the examined area have its own light? Artemis also attempts to determine how many lights are near Selgaunt.

After looking at the map, Artemis thoroughly explores the room, looking for any "map controls" or hidden passages.


----------



## Xen (Apr 23, 2005)

*Tal/Marduke*

"Could be for the portals, I guess," says Tal.  "Could also be something to do with places of power, or significance to those that built this place.  What I'd like to know is, when and why did someone take the time to set up this model over here - it doesn't really seem to fit this place."

Tal walks over to the modeled buildings, and blows dust from the gables and rooftops.  He peers for a while then, at the model, trying to understand why it might have been important to someone, and when it may have been built.  

After some time, he looks up.  "Has anyone tried the portal in the other direction yet?" he asks, looking at Marduke.  "Or taken a look for any other portals or doors out of this place?"

Receiving only a shake of the head from Marduke, both men turn away from map and model to more thoroughly explore the rest of the room.


----------



## haiiro (Apr 23, 2005)

The map room doesn't have its own light, except for the little bit provided by the glowing motes -- but it seems to almost amplify your torchlight, making the whole room bright and pleasant.

While Marduke continues to survey the map from above, Cupric takes a closer look at the runes on the wall -- and Tuggle, Artemis and Tal all hop down onto the map itself.

Taking a deep breath, Tuggle blows the dust off of the model of Selgaunt -- and finds that it may _not_ be a model of Selgaunt. The familiar arc of the River Arkhen is there, as is the wide bay that opens out into the Sea of Fallen Stars, but this city is much smaller than Selgaunt. Tuggle's no historian, but he's heard of Chancelgaunt: the city that was built on that site, and later grew into the Selgaunt of today. It's quite possible that this is a model of Chancelgaunt.

The model is very detailed, but it doesn't look as though it's supposed to show the city's actual buildings -- more of an "artist's interpretation" than anything. Leaning in closesly, however, the gnome notices something unusual: there's a faint glow showing through the buildings -- as if the model city is resting on top of one or more glowing motes.

Artemis starts off by looking for the hatchery cave along the Starbound River, but the cave doesn't appear to be on the map (which shows only major geographical features). There are, however, two motes very close to one another on a site that's right along the river -- and about the right distance from Selgaunt to be the right spot.

When Artemis joins Tuggle over by the model city -- which is substantially larger than all of the other cities, as if carved on a different scale -- the sorcerer points to the spots where light is leaking out of the buildings, suggesting more motes below. Surveying the area around Selgaunt, Artemis sees seven more lights: the large one that represents the tower, as well as three along the coast and three others inland, all within (guessing based on the size of the map) perhaps ten miles of the city itself.

Also standing on the map, Tal takes a look at one of the other model cities -- what should be Ordulin, Sembia's capital city. He blows the dust gently from its tiny rooftops and peers intently at the buildings. Without a deeper knowledge of Sembia's history, Tal can only guess that the model represents Ordulin at least a hundred years ago. There's definitely a sense that the models are out of place, although it's hard to pin down -- they just don't look like the work of the room's (presumably) Netherese builders.

Up on the walkway, Cupric is having some unexpected trouble with the runes. After several minutes -- during which time the others have finished looking at the map and the cities -- Cupric is able to decipher the inscription:

"_As the mythallar was for Ioulaum, so this nexus will be for us. The web of doorways is our secret path to power._"

Leaning back against the walkway's railing, Cupric tries to tease more information out of this short phrase. Meanwhile, the other Follies take a solid ten minutes or so to thoroughly search the chamber -- finding only one thing that they hadn't already noticed: all of the other cities on the map appar to have motes under them as well, just like Selgaunt.

During this time, Cupric hums a few ballads to himself, letting his mind relax as he sifts through the knowledge that is his heritage. (Cupric only: 



Spoiler



Ioulaum is one of the greatest human archwizards in history, and perhaps Faerun's longest-lived creature: a Netherese arcanist who trained over three thousand other wizards, and was skilled in leading arcane armies to battle. His most famous battle was the "Excursion to Extinction," a campaign to wipe out the orcs around Netheril that used magical _gates_ to block the humanoids' lines of retreat -- allowing Ioulaum's army to wipe out over 140,000 orcs. He is also famous for creating the first _mythallar_ and Netheril's first floating city.

_Mythallars_ are somewhat similar to the elven _mythals_, and were created to allow Netherese arcanists to easily create permanent magical effects within a localized area. Having seen the mosaic room, Cupric can now say with certainty that the tower involves at least one _mythallar_.



When the other Follies are done searching the chamber, they join him in staring at the runes. The dreamborne nods once more, with an air of finality, and turns to his companions.

OOC: Although the room's atmosphere isn't one of danger, I didn't want to assume that anyone would touch or move the models. 

- Tuggle's Spot check to notice the glow under the model city: [20]+2=22.

- Cupric's Decipher Script check for the runes on the wall: [12]+10=22. There was a circumstance bonus built in as well, for being familiar with the other inscriptions in the tower.

- Cupric's Bardic Knowledge check on "Ioulaum," and his Knowledge (arcana) and Knowledge (history) checks on "mythallar" were as follows: BK: [15]+12=27, K(a): [9]=7=16, K(h): [1]+8=9. Results above in the spoiler text.


----------



## Xen (Apr 24, 2005)

*Tal*

"Let's take some time to copy down the location of the lights in some of the major cities, or perhaps just Selgaunt," says Tal.  "On our next rip back we can try to validate Artemis' guess that these dots represent portals."


----------



## thedangerranger (Apr 25, 2005)

"Indeed. I think this tower was central to some form of arcane military. There are references here to an archmage that outstrips Elminster himself.", says Cupric.
Cupric then takes the time to make the observations the other Follies made about the map.
"I think we may have found something that history may know very little of. This writing seems to imply this is some sort of portal nexus. They also liken its power to some of the most potent human magic to exist. It seems the builders of this tower seem to think it is on a similiar scale as the floating cities of Netheril.", having said this, Cupric proceeds to study the rest of the room.

After finishing his studies Cupric pipes up, "Let's try and re-assemble as much of the construct as possible before heading back to Selgaunt. That means dealing with the flyers. Do we think we have enough offensive power to handle them?"

[OOC: Cupric is going to use appropriate knowledges on the other fixtures of the room (map, metal, etc.) as well as a quick search.]


----------



## Xen (Apr 26, 2005)

*Tal*

"Never faced them before, myself, but if my 'battle' with that gelatinous cube is any sign, I'm due for some of Torm's blessings next time 'round.  Besides, if there is evil yet in this place, I would see justice served.  I would remind you though, that I have used most of my spells this day, and would be in short supply of healing blessings - and that we still do not know if we can leave this place.  Perhaps now is as good a time as any to find out."  And having said as much, Tal strides over to the entrance and attempts to cross back.

"I'll return immediately - if I do not, I can not," he says before stepping through.


OOC:  I assume there is something to step through, but in fact don't know.  If there is nothing obvious, he'll poke around the wall for the entrance/exit.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Apr 29, 2005)

Waiting for Tal to return through the portal.


----------



## thedangerranger (Apr 29, 2005)

Likewise.


----------



## haiiro (Apr 30, 2005)

Cupric's search of the room doesn't turn up anything new, although he does figure out a few things about the map. Notably, that the motes are a fixed and permanent spell effect: they are not intended to reflect current conditions. So if they represent _portals_, and one of those _portals_ were to be destroyed, its light would remain on the map.

He can also tell that the architecture shown in the models fits with the time before Chancelgaunt became Selgaunt -- around 300-400 years ago. Unfortunately, the dreamborne can't tell if the models _themselves_ are that old; whatever the case, they are definitely not of Netherese origin.

Returning to the entrance, Tal points out a nearby trio of runes. Touching these runes on the partially-assembled golem makes the _portal_ reappear, and Tal steps through. He returns a moment later, having found the cylinder room as empty as it was before.

OOC: Cupric's rolls: Knowledge (arcana) - [11]+7=18; Knowledge (history) - [6]+8=14.


----------



## dharmabum (Apr 30, 2005)

"I suggest we re-assemble the golem, then explore Selgaunt and see what is currently where those motes of light are!  Perhaps we will discover a connection between the different structures there.  I too will be better equipt to face the flyers after a night's sleep."


----------



## Xen (May 1, 2005)

*Tal*

"Have we finished exploring this place - or was there still on section we wanted to visit before returning to Selgaunt?  I think Tuggle has made a good suggestion, but would like to finish exploring first, if we are very close to the end."


OOC:  Taking part in Golem re-assembly until further notice.


----------



## Artemis Blade (May 2, 2005)

I guess that probably means we will head back to the cylinder room and prepare to enter the other portal (to retrieve some more golem parts) when everyone is ready.



Artemis heads back to the cylinder room and heads to the doorway that leads to the next portal. Once everyone is assembled he will lead the way through, unless there are objections. If we need to rest, I'll let the casters lead the way to a place to do that.


----------



## Xen (May 3, 2005)

OOC:  Arty - please clarify.  Do we need to face untold danger to recover these other Golem bits?  If so, than I think rest would be appropriate, if not (or if we just don't know), then lets go!  Golem bits, here we come!


----------



## Artemis Blade (May 3, 2005)

The bits we have found so far have "pointed out" the other pieces (kind of like a divining rod.) The strongest pull we have so far is through the portal in the cylinder room that the "flying creatures" went through. It seems to be a two-way portal, because we are getting fresh air from the other side. Some more bits are probably on the other side of the portal, but they may (or may not) be guarded by the creatures. We may also need some earth elementals or other earth creatures to dig the remaining parts out like we did with the weasel room and like we did when we acquired the first arm here in the cylinder room.

Because the pull is extra strong, it may be the head or legs or some other major part of the body.


----------



## haiiro (May 3, 2005)

Xen said:
			
		

> OOC:  Arty - please clarify.  Do we need to face untold danger to recover these other Golem bits?




OOC: Xen, you might want to skim through this part of the tenth campaign journal: http://3d6.org/journals/10/session_10-03.php. It's got the write-up for the fight with the stone flyers, which is what Art is referring to.


----------



## Xen (May 4, 2005)

OOC: Done and Done, thanks for the info and link.


"Ahem.  Perhaps rest (though I feel *quite* rested) is a good idea.  All in all, I guess I don't mind going in and facing untold dangers without Torm's blessings - but it will be a bit more risky."


OOC: Tal will fallow the lead, and doesn't care if we go in now or later.


----------



## Artemis Blade (May 6, 2005)

Artemis presses on throught the portal following the pull of the partially assembled golem, attempting to be aware of his immediate surroundings.


----------



## thedangerranger (May 9, 2005)

*Cupric readies for battle.*

Cupric casts _harmony_ and quietly starts _inspiring courage_, gets his gear ready, readies his magic shortbow with a "boom arrow", and follows Artemis.


----------

